# My daily driver is getting a boost! (MK2 1.8T content)



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*My daily driver is getting a boost!*

So I did it; I picked up a 1.8T swap that I am going to put in my '87 GTI. I think this should be a significant change from the stock 1.8L 8v that it is currently running.








I came across the swap two weeks agon on craigslist and it was delivered last night. I got an amazing deal that I couldn't pass up on the entire setup. The previous owner also gave me some pointers on how to do the swap as well. 
The swap is an AWP 1.8T 20v with only 16,000 miles on it. It came out of a 2004 Jetta that was hit from the rear. Not only did I get everything needed for the swap but he gave me a bunch of extra wiring harnesses and a Corrado pedal cluster and cable shift setup.
I can't wait to start pulling out the old motor and getting the swap started. Here are a few pictures of all the parts shortly after they arrived at my house...
























A picture of the turbo
















More parts for the swap:
















And the patient:








I am not going to change up the look of the car much if at all; I want it to take people by suprise


----------



## Domin8v (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

still hope you die


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (ScarredWithStars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScarredWithStars* »_still hope you die

haha ... still funny


----------



## benny_mech (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

Noice! You gonna run the stock ECU?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (benny_mech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benny_mech* »_Noice! You gonna run the stock ECU?

I am going to run an immobilizer defeat program and chip the stock ecu. That way I can avoid the extra fab work of fitting in the MK4 steering column and instrument cluster.


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

Make sure you paint that lower trim piece black to match the car..
Other than that, have fun.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (vw n00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw n00b* »_Make sure you paint that lower trim piece black to match the car..


In 1987, the car rolled off of the assembly line with the lower trim piece painted an orangish red that matches the color of the badges and the door and bumper trim. At first I thought it looked funny and a little out of place but now I like it. If anything I would like to get it resprayed so it doesn't have so many rock chips. I do have an extra one sitting around that I might paint black to swap out just to see how it looks.


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
In 1987, the car rolled off of the assembly line with the lower trim piece painted an orangish red that matches the color of the badges and the door and bumper trim. At first I thought it looked funny and a little out of place but now I like it. If anything I would like to get it resprayed so it doesn't have so many rock chips. I do have an extra one sitting around that I might paint black to swap out just to see how it looks.

If you say so.








Its going to be a sleeper no matter what. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

I'm jealous.


----------



## silywabt (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: (skidplate)*

Wow! That's gonna look really nice in your '87. I'm sure it will be super fast!


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (silywabt)*

Keeping the stock 020?
If not you need to swap axle buckets to stay 4 lug.
I am undergoing the same swap right now (AEB), except I am using the 02J from the mk4 and I got a set of 4 lug buckets to keep it the 4 lug sleeper.
Good Luck. It will be a pain, but the end result will be awesome.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GrimJettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrimJettaGLI* »_Keeping the stock 020?

I think so, unless I decide to go with an 02A out of a Corrado but I am not sure if I want to tackle that along with everything else at this time.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

the only thing I am in need of is a TT Downpipe and exhaust. Other then that Mine is all there ready to go in.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GrimJettaGLI)*

Not bad ... I wouldn't mind taking a look at your work to get an idea about some of the things that you did that I am going to need to consider when doing the swap.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_Not bad ... I wouldn't mind taking a look at your work to get an idea about some of the things that you did that I am going to need to consider when doing the swap.

Well mine is the AEB from the Audi/Passat so it is Longitudinal, so I had to get a Golf/Jetta Intake, exhaust and turbo for it to work in mine.


----------



## dedgsus (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

Sweet Jebus, that'll be great... let me know when you get going on this, I'd like to check it out in person







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (dedgsus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dedgsus* »_Sweet Jebus, that'll be great... let me know when you get going on this, I'd like to check it out in person







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Totally ... I will have to have you check things out during the swap as well as after everything is complete.


----------



## FruitLoops (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (dedgsus)*

if you don't mind me asking... how much did you pick that motor up for?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (skidplate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skidplate* »_I'm jealous.

You don't even want me to tell you how much I picked it up for or else you and ScarredWithStars will both hope that I die. I am still in shock about the fact that I was able to buy it for so cheap.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
You don't even want me to tell you how much I picked it up for or else you and ScarredWithStars will both hope that I die. I am still in shock about the fact that I was able to buy it for so cheap.

I got mine for $700, and it came with a box full of spare parts, that I sold most of already, so technically I got mine for like $350 or so.


----------



## FruitLoops (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (GrimJettaGLI)*

damn Thats a really good deal! I wouldn't mind a MK1 with a 1.8t swap, but that'd be waaaaaay down the road.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (BAKnBLK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BAKnBLK* »_damn Thats a really good deal! I wouldn't mind a MK1 with a 1.8t swap, but that'd be waaaaaay down the road.

I have a 79 Rabbit that a few people have told me I should put the motor into... But I want it in the coupe.
But as far as the GTi goes, let me know when you start to drop it in, I may lend a helping hand.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (BAKnBLK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BAKnBLK* »_if you don't mind me asking... how much did you pick that motor up for?

I picked up my entire setup for a grand total of $750 and the owner even offered to deliver it from Battle Ground to my house in Portland. As an added bonus, when he showed up, he handed me a box of extra parts that he had found while loading everything up. The box included several extra engine wiring harnesses, one from a vr6 and another from a different 1.8T.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GrimJettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrimJettaGLI* »_But as far as the GTi goes, let me know when you start to drop it in, I may lend a helping hand.

Thanks for the offer and I will definitely let you know when the ball starts rolling on this project.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
I picked up my entire setup for a grand total of $750 and the owner even offered to deliver it from Battle Ground to my house in Portland. As an added bonus, when he showed up, he handed me a box of extra parts that he had found while loading everything up. The box included several extra engine wiring harnesses, one from a vr6 and another from a different 1.8T.









You can sell those harnesses for around 100 each. Make some of your money back.


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

$750?! Damnit... Why can't I get a deal like that.


----------



## 85Golf12v (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (skidplate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skidplate* »_$750?! Damnit... Why can't I get a deal like that.









no ****...









Do yourself a big favor before the motor goes in... take that water pump pull it out beat the **** out of it with a sledge hammer and install a water pump with a metal impeller... ask me how i know...


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (85Golf12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85Golf12v* »_
no ****...









Do yourself a big favor before the motor goes in... take that water pump pull it out beat the **** out of it with a sledge hammer and install a water pump with a metal impeller... ask me how i know...









Yeah what he said... Make sure it is metal or just use one from a mkII or a rabbit.


----------



## 85Golf12v (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (GrimJettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrimJettaGLI* »_
Yeah what he said... Make sure it is metal or just use one from a mkII or a rabbit.









AWP's have an inblock pump driven by the timing belt... If my memory serves me correctly all mk4 1.8t's have this style of pump. It was just the early b5 passat's and A4's that had the old style 8v type pump...


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (85Golf12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85Golf12v* »_
AWP's have an inblock pump driven by the timing belt... If my memory serves me correctly all mk4 1.8t's have this style of pump. It was just the early b5 passat's and A4's that had the old style 8v type pump...

Some of the early mk4s did too, but you are correct sir.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (85Golf12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85Golf12v* »_no ****...









Do yourself a big favor before the motor goes in... take that water pump pull it out beat the **** out of it with a sledge hammer and install a water pump with a metal impeller... ask me how i know...









Oh don't worry, the engine will have all the necessary parts replaced *before* it goes into the car so I don't have to worry about things breaking down the road when everything is up and running. I don't want to have to do the swap twice just because I went cheap the first time.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
Oh don't worry, the engine will have all the necessary parts replaced *before* it goes into the car so I don't have to worry about things breaking down the road when everything is up and running. I don't want to have to do the swap twice just because I went cheap the first time.









I had the tensioner go out on my wagon, so I had to do the head on it, so I know what you mean.


----------



## Mk2-SAiNT 2.0 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_









that scares me and would also give me a headache.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (Mk2-SAiNT 2.0)*

there is almost more worry with these motors of a vacuum leak than a boost leak.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (Mk2-SAiNT 2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2-SAiNT 2.0* »_that scares me and would also give me a headache. 

That is beauty, pure and simple ... err ... maybe not simple but whatever


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

Your missing half the wiring bro








Thank god I am just about done with my swap.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

All those extra wires aren't needed ... they are just there to get in the way







The wiring is going to be the biggest part of the project I think.


----------



## PaddleShiftr (May 1, 2002)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

I raise a glass in honor of your soon-to-be very bloodied and blistered hands!!


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PaddleShiftr)*

fabrication takes most of the time, depending on what your using. My car is a little mk2/mk3/and mk4 all combined into one


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_fabrication takes most of the time, depending on what your using. My car is a little mk2/mk3/and mk4 all combined into one









I am definitely banking on some serious fabrication work even from the very beginning. I hope to start fabricating my pedal cluster very soon.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

If you don't have Immobilizer, then that saves some fab, if you have DBC that saves some, and if you are using a full O2A or O2J swap that saves some too.
I have thought about using ABS, but that kills track cars... It would be awesome though.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*

I just got back from picking up the power steering pump pulley that I was missing; the pulley also came with the pump and sensor attached.







Stu (GLImax) helped me out by giving me a really good deal on it. It was nice meeting you and talking about your 1.8T swap, Stu. Good luck this weekend getting everything up and running. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_I just got back from picking up the power steering pump pulley that I was missing; the pulley also came with the pump and sensor attached.







Stu (GLImax) helped me out by giving me a really good deal on it. It was nice meeting you and talking about your 1.8T swap, Stu. Good luck this weekend getting everything up and running. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Cmon... PS. You know better than that...








I am runnin no PS in mine.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrimJettaGLI* »_Cmon... PS. You know better than that...








I am runnin no PS in mine.

Neither is Stu ... but I want to make my daily as fun and comfortable as possible so that is why I am going to keep the power steering.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

I would have run PS but I have a manual rack in my mk2. I just hope I don't rip apart my custom bulk head and column. Man, I am so excited to finally get my car started. I know the 2 year wait will make me appreciate my time and work all the more. Good luck with your swap man, and whenever you need help or info give me a call.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_I would have run PS but I have a manual rack in my mk2. I just hope I don't rip apart my custom bulk head and column. Man, I am so excited to finally get my car started. I know the 2 year wait will make me appreciate my time and work all the more. Good luck with your swap man, and whenever you need help or info give me a call.

I need to find the manual steering link, so I can use a manual rack, but they are expensive.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrimJettaGLI* »_
I need to find the manual steering link, so I can use a manual rack, but they are expensive.
 
hope you don't burn out your rack man if your running no PS with a PS rack. I've heard that even with the lines blocked off with liquid inside they still tend to eventually go back. PS would have been nice, but the manual rack was in the car and I really didn't feel like using my other one







, not to mension, I heard non PS gives you more of a feel/control of the car on the road. We shall see, I might have to bulk up my forearm strength.


_Modified by GLImax at 2:12 PM 6-22-2007_


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_ 
hope you don't burn out your rack man if your running no PS with a PS rack. I've heard that even with the lines blocked off with liquid inside they still tend to eventually go back. PS would have been nice, but the manual rack was in the car and I really didn't feel like using my other one







, not to mension, I heard non PS gives you more of a feel/control of the car on the road. We shall see, I might have to bulk up my forearm strength.

The cars don't weigh much, so there is hardly any noticeable difference between PS and nonPS. I ran a PS rack in my GLI for nearly 2 years without a PS pump. No issues. Honestly I could do that again, but i would rather have the manual rack.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*

Yea, I figured the weight of the car would make it barely noticeable. I've driven a few rabbits without PS I could barely notice a difference, so I guess we will see.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

This weekend I was to kick off the swap but that never happened. Instead, I went on the Leavenworth cruise on Saturday and then picked up a few parts for the swap on Sunday. 
Here are a few of the new parts; nothing super exciting but it is always fun to pick up car parts:








And a picture of the engine since I have done a little cleaning and put the engine covers on it:


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

I got some work done on mine. If you need any little parts I may have them so let me know what you may be needing.
I however still need a downpipe for mine.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrimJettaGLI* »_I got some work done on mine. If you need any little parts I may have them so let me know what you may be needing.
I however still need a downpipe for mine.

Put on my TT downpipe last night







. Damn work has been keeping me too busy tho to get my O2, dv, and n75 flanges welded so I can start the car.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_
Put on my TT downpipe last night







. Damn work has been keeping me too busy tho to get my O2, dv, and n75 flanges welded so I can start the car.









Welded? Why?
Are you using metal bungs for them to fit in?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrimJettaGLI* »_I got some work done on mine. If you need any little parts I may have them so let me know what you may be needing.
I however still need a downpipe for mine.

If I had an extra downpipe I would send it your way. As for little parts, those are the things that I have been trying to gather up. Mostly I am in need of miscellaneous bolts, clamps, and screws ...


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

I have a isht ton of hardware, I have almost 2 Oil Drain pans filled with hardware alone. Parting out cars leaves alot of hardware left over.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrimJettaGLI* »_
Welded? Why?
Are you using metal bungs for them to fit in?

Yup, unless you know another way of doing it, lol.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_
Yup, unless you know another way of doing it, lol.

I thought you may have been using the stock/OEM rubber hoses.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrimJettaGLI* »_
I thought you may have been using the stock/OEM rubber hoses.

yes but I have a custom FMIC setup. I feel like we have our own little 1.8t swap PNW forum thread







. Everything is set for tomorrow for the fireup (fingers crossed). Wish me luck.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_yes but I have a custom FMIC setup. I feel like we have our own little 1.8t swap PNW forum thread







. Everything is set for tomorrow for the fireup (fingers crossed). Wish me luck.

Now I just need to start joining in the fun by beginning the removal of the old engine. In the meantime though, I am fabricating the DBW throttle pedal to work with the MK2 clutch and brake cluster. Good luck tomorrow, keep us updated on the progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_
yes but I have a custom FMIC setup. I feel like we have our own little 1.8t swap PNW forum thread







. Everything is set for tomorrow for the fireup (fingers crossed). Wish me luck.

I know what you mean, it has been us three back and forth.








Good Luck, if it starts you need to go out and eliminate a corvette immediately


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrimJettaGLI* »_Good Luck, if it starts you need to go out and eliminate a corvette immediately









x2 plus you should document the event


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrimJettaGLI* »_
Good Luck, if it starts you need to go out and eliminate a corvette immediately









Haha, my bro and I were just talking the otehr day about how it should come close to being a vette killer. We shall see, I know it would eat my uncles Porsche in a sec








BTW, I will try to snap some pics of the engine bay and pieces I had welded up tonight. Launch time scheduled for 7


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_
Haha, my bro and I were just talking the otehr day about how it should come close to being a vette killer. We shall see, I know it would eat my uncles Porsche in a sec








BTW, I will try to snap some pics of the engine bay and pieces I had welded up tonight. Launch time scheduled for 7









I will look for you on the news.... 
"high speed chase, a small VW is running from the police, they even have the camaro in pursuit, but he is still pulling away."


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrimJettaGLI* »_
I will look for you on the news.... 
"high speed chase, a small VW is running from the police, they even have the camaro in pursuit, but he is still pulling away."

Well guys..... I tried starting her up today. Lets just say, two cranks and VROOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMM!!!!!! She started right up and sounds like a damn jet. The grin on my face is bigger than you can imagine. Lets just say I've had a few celebratory shots.






















Not to mension, the GFB hybrid bov has won my heart


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

btw, I took a few pics of the pieces I got welded. I'll post them up in a bit. Just the at and IC piping. O man, I am too happy right now.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

The Hybrid BOV sounds good? and still puts out no CEL?


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*

I haver CEL's coming out of my ears, lol. I think I may have to adjust the spring a little bit, but it sounded the SH*T. It sounds burley as hell, although then again I only have a dp and cat on. If I find my camera to coputer cable I will show you the welds I had done. I have my cat flanges, and 2 O2 sensors welded (3" cat) along with my IC bov and N75 flanges welded. I still can't believe the engine did'nt even hesitate. Started right up and its even been about 3 years since its been driven.
My bro took a sound but, but I think I will try to take a vid tomorrow with my parents camera.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

Cable found, give me a few. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

what engine Code?


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*

AWP stage II


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

omfg, now I need to find the software for the camera.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

Stage II? what is involved with that, or is that the chip?


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*

IM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

as I was working on the car tonight and relized I have a substantial part form every generation except mk5. Anyone want to donate a gti badge?


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

Anything mkI?


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*

radiator







, It will do a fine job, trust me. Plus I have a mk1 badge I plan to sport for the mean while.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

you can see it here:


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_radiator







, It will do a fine job, trust me. Plus I have a mk1 badge I plan to sport for the mean while.

The No reservoir radiator right? I have a 79 with that style.
I am using the one from my GLI that had A/C for the larger volume. I also have a Saab Blackstone Intercooler.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

OK, got cam to work. Weld pics:


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

yea, my front mount kinda interfered with the size, but am am not worried one bit. I have a great push fan with a great shroud so it will be fine. BTW my cat has 3 O2 sensors. 2 stock and 1 for an air/fuel ration guage. Did'nt want to pigy back noe of the O2's as the voltage is already so small and I wanted the computer to have the best reading possible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

You have a Mig or Tig welder? If so I may have to borrow it....


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*

Nah, I had to go to the local muffler shop. I only have rod and gas, otherwise I would have done it myself. Then again, its always nice having a proffesional job done. Remember, that is a 3" high flow cat. I recycled old cat flanges of my older vw cats. Cut them off with the good ol' blow torch


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

How much did it cost for them to do the welding?


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*

$45, I pre drilled all of the holes but he did an awesome job. They are mild steel welds, but I just painted over the IC pipe on the spots where it was welded so it won't rust. As far as I'm concerned he did more work than what I paid him. Great guy, I'll be heading over to him for the 3" cat back in the next week or so... whenever the car is road worthy. I have a lot of soldering to do. Then after the exhaust I'm off to the deq.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*

break down on the welds: 2 O2 bungs, 2 cat flanges, and 2 IC pipe flanges stitch welde. The others were done with mig.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

Thats pretty good deal. Small circular welds can be a pain especially on such thin material.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*

yea, I wasn't sure if he would be able to do the IC piping, but he impressed me with his skills. Not many muffler shops can weld that thin of stuff.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*

Here is the front mount if you want to get an idear:








The car will need body work in the future, but right now I'm just trying to get her in good enough condition to take to WW.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

I need to get everything in there before I figure out where and How I am going to make the Blackstone IC work for me.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

I will probably be organizing a drive up from the first rest stop in WA the morning of WW. Maybe I will meet you then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrimJettaGLI* »_I need to get everything in there before I figure out where and How I am going to make the Blackstone IC work for me.

Yea, my original plan was just to use the stock 1.8t SMIC but I bought this core with the engine, and late at night one cold winter night, I figured why not play around. Busted out the grinder and got started on my FMIC







. I must say, piping did run my a little more than I orininally forsaw.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_I will probably be organizing a drive up from the first rest stop in WA the morning of WW. Maybe I will meet you then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I will be in my wagon. You will know it. Lowered B5 with a mean front end.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*

Awesome. I will be in a slow white golf.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

HAHAHA Slow my ass. I may give you a run for it with my fat ass wagon. weighing in at around 3700 lbs.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice work, Stu! Those are just teaser pictures that you have posted. I want to see detailed pictures of the entire front end and engine bay. Those welds look great and the flanges on the IC pipes look really good as well. Nice work all around. The white engine cover also looks good with the white core support and car. Once you get everything cleaned up I want to drive out to your shop and take a look at your work. Congrats man


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrimJettaGLI* »_HAHAHA Slow my ass. I may give you a run for it with my fat ass wagon. weighing in at around 3700 lbs.

I bet that slow white Golf will also give my '03 1.8T GTI that is chipped a run for its money.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*

I thought i might have a sleeper until I started it up today.








But lets keep it as a surprise. I will probably just keep at the end of the pack for a while and try to look as slow as possible







.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
I bet that slow white Golf will also give my '03 1.8T GTI that is chipped a run for its money.

To tell you the truth, your gti probably wouldn't have a chance. (maybe we will have a chance at racing at PIR later in the summer, August?) I'll really work on the sound or video bit for tomorrow guys. It always really motivated me when I saw things like that when I was building my car.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

Yeah I have a buddy that sold his, but he had a 2dr Golf with an AWP in it, thing was crazy.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*

donmeister?


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_donmeister?

Yup. I worked with him and BondoBoy and a few others on here too. I got them all their Jobs. But his was in Limp mode pretty much the entire time and it was still awesome.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*

yea I bought my O2J tranny from him. I hope it is perfect like he says. Seems like a pretty cool cat so I trust him. Will find out in the next day or so. Yea, his main problem was that he was running the wrong software with the car. I believe he had an AWW ECU in his AWP. On the other hand I think vrrrr has fixed her up right by now.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

Its kinda funny how many guys it took to get that car running. Not in a bad way or anything, just shows the difficulty in the swap especially when using stock electricals


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_yea I bought my O2J tranny from him. I hope it is perfect like he says. Seems like a pretty cool cat so I trust him. Will find out in the next day or so. Yea, his main problem was that he was running the wrong software with the car. I believe he had an AWW ECU in his AWP. On the other hand I think vrrrr has fixed her up right by now.

Is your O2J in? if so Can I get picks of your shifter placement? that is what I am currently trying to do now.
Plus I am still unsure of the bracket for the master cylinder mount. I need the G60 mount w/o ABS and I want to know what Front Motor Mount bracket you used also.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_Its kinda funny how many guys it took to get that car running. Not in a bad way or anything, just shows the difficulty in the swap especially when using stock electricals









Yeah BondoBoy (Chris) fabbed up the steering column to be able to still use the stock rack with the mkIV ignition so Immob was still in place.
that is another reason I am happy with an AEB. NO IMMOBILIZER.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*

yea I had plans for immo up until about a week ago when I finally gave up. I got screwed over in the beginning with buying my wiring and so I have eveything setup for immo, mk4 column, cluster.... you name it. Then again, I enjoy its originality now, and my other security features are just as good.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

And yes, I am running the corrado bracket along with a BBM solid front mount on a mk2 subframe. Rear O2J mount is also a raddo mount, and my passenger rear is a poly. Shifter allignment? I have a mk4 shifter box and cables, compliments of ryan when I purchased the setup. To allign the cables I was told to put the box and tranny both in reverse and tighted things up. I now it can be a little trickier with the radoo setup and cables, but I havn't figured or really tried that one yet. My bro was on the verge of buying the allignment tool once but never did.
BTW, sorry Ben for jacking your thread


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_And yes, I am running the corrado bracket along with a BBM solid front mount on a mk2 subframe. Rear O2J mount is also a raddo mount, and my passenger rear is a poly. Shifter allignment? I have a mk4 shifter box and cables, compliments of ryan when I purchased the setup. To allign the cables I was told to put the box and tranny both in reverse and tighted things up. I now it can be a little trickier with the radoo setup and cables, but I havn't figured or really tried that one yet. My bro was on the verge of buying the allignment tool once but never did.
BTW, sorry Ben for jacking your thread









I am doing an O2J as well, and the positioning of the actual box in the old linkage location. We already cut the old brackets out and drilled holes for the mount, just couldn't find any good pics of what it 'should' look like. And as for the trans bracket I have the raddo one, but I am using the mkII mount, and I have a solid mount from DJM just dont know which bracket to use with it.
And I need to find out if the bracket I have for the master is the one I need for the cable setup or if its a standard mkIII bracket.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*

I think I might have some pics somewhere of how I mounted mine. It actually looks pretty wicked. I might have to scan some photos but I will look for them. Its fine to use all mk2 mounts, you just need the raddo mounts for the tranny so that it can reach the subframe mount if you know what I mean.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

Yeah the rans itself has a different set of holes, so that is why the raddo bracket is required for the O2J.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_BTW, sorry Ben for jacking your thread









No worries ... I will let it go if you post more pictures of the swap


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
No worries ... I will let it go if you post more pictures of the swap









Fair enough. I found some old photos but the quality is pretty ****ty.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

Few mor, Grim, hope you can see the shift box a little. I cut the tabs off the rear of the box, then cut out all of the mk2 mounting bracketry under the car.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

Do you have any better ones? Those are hard to see and tell what is what...
I might cut the back tabs off of mine as well. I just have to fix my B&M short shifter on mine, because wehn we took the car off the jackstands the shifter was under the car and it messed some stuff up.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*

Maybe I can snap a few more later on tonight.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

alright, I'm going to try my hardest to get a video of it tonight. I need to get this damn thing on the road


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_alright, I'm going to try my hardest to get a video of it tonight. I need to get this damn thing on the road









You need to get it on the road so you can drive it out to my place so I can see the car in person. I am picking up an engine hoist tonight. Tomorrow, I am going to start taking apart my car and kicking off the engine swap


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

I want to drive her more than you even know. Just need to wire up a few things so she can be driven somewhat legally. The plans are for a short test drive around the place Sat or Sunday, and then off to the muffler shop on monday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am still amazed how pefectly she runs. Runs way better than my 16v Jetta, and idles PERFECTLY!!!!


----------



## CozySpeed (Sep 24, 2006)

a fleet of 1.8t's jealous


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (CozySpeed)*

I took a few pics for you guys today, but they
re pretty crappy. At least you can see the engine and how it is right now. I still need to do a lot of work with tucking away wires and splicing in a few other things. Enjoy
Really ****ty pic (must have been moving a little)








Without engine cover:








Grim, sorry, my carpet is down and I can't really show you underneath how things look without uninstaling my dash among other crap. You can atleast see the rear mount of my ship box:








Then I got to looking at things and thought damn, this thing is going to be slow. Maybe I should just upgrade now:


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (GLImax)*

Thanks for the pics... I need to fix my shifter after setting the car down on it.








But I think that new turbo will do.








we all need to get together one of these days and share our projects and help each other out with things.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (GrimJettaGLI)*

Yea deffinately. I have a TON of soldering to do this weekend. Can't wait to drive it. At least I'm on the home stretch now.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (GLImax)*

oh, and that turbo will probably be for another project, although it would be so sweet to put it on the gti.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (GLImax)*

Friend of mine hooked me up with a set of 11" corrado brakes today for a steal of a deal. I think I have a serious addiction to buying vw part for my project.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GLImax)*

So I have started work on the project.







I picked up an engine hoist on Friday night. I spent most of Saturday chasing down parts that I needed for the swap. Then I began disconnecting the hoses and wires from the engine. On Sunday I unbolted the drive shafts and removed the fron subframe. Now the old engine is sitting on the floor and the transmission has been removed from it. Here are pictures of the work as it progressed:
The final mileage on the 8v before I started the project:








My car is now a dead duck
















Before tearing into it ...








Final progress on Saturday:








And then more work on Sunday:
































As it sits, waiting for me to continue working on it:








Next up is cleaning out the entire engine bay. Then I am going to take a look at the steering rack because I think it needs to be replaced. I am also going to have to figure out what direction I want to go with my transmission setup. Now the fun can begin.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Well done, your 5% of the way there







. Hey man btw, I sent you an IM to see if you have any extra relays that you might want to sell. I belive I'm missing the one for my lights, as, although my blinkers are wired up, they only work when the alarm is on, and then do not work when I turn the blinker stocks. I'll look for the relayu # tonight. Grim, if you also have one that would eb awesome. THanks guys, I'll post a pic of my installed brakes tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_Well done, your 5% of the way there







. Hey man btw, I sent you an IM to see if you have any extra relays that you might want to sell. I belive I'm missing the one for my lights, as, although my blinkers are wired up, they only work when the alarm is on, and then do not work when I turn the blinker stocks. I'll look for the relayu # tonight. Grim, if you also have one that would eb awesome. THanks guys, I'll post a pic of my installed brakes tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

mkII relay? or mkIV?
I have 2 or 3 fuse blocks from mkII's I could steal a relay from. If you know the Part# or maybe the relay number that would help too.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (GrimJettaGLI)*

mk4. I will check my Bentley later.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GLImax)*

I don't have any extra MK4 relays, sorry man. Good luck with the relay search and I can't wait to see more pictures of the car.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_mk4. I will check my Bentley later.

I have no mk4 relays. I am using a CE2 Fuse Block with my AEB Harness direct splice, no need for Immobilizer.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GrimJettaGLI)*

I cleaned up the engine bay some last night. I did it in the dark and was surprised when I pulled the car back in the garage. Things cleaned up a lot better than I thought they had. I still am going to have to do more cleaning but this was a good first pass.
























There is some rust around the battery tray so I ordered some POR-15 which should do the trick. I also ordered some of their degreaser which I am going to use to further clean up the engine bay. The clean up is fun but I am itching to actually start working with the 1.8T.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

Aren't we all itching to start working on the 1.8T.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (GrimJettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrimJettaGLI* »_Aren't we all itching to start working on the 1.8T.









I don't kow what your talking about. I've been working on mine.








BTW I think I might have figured one of my problems out, we shall see. If I get lucky, I will take her for a short cruise up the street tonight. Kinda is dependant on how my shift linkage lines up. 
Oh and Ben, thanks for those engine bay pics. You make me feel a thousand times better now for re-spraying my bay







.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_Oh and Ben, thanks for those engine bay pics. You make me feel a thousand times better now for re-spraying my bay







.

Not a problem ... I am hoping to get it looking better under the hood but it won't be perfect. I just want it to be clean, rust free, and all one color. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
Not a problem ... I am hoping to get it looking better under the hood but it won't be perfect. I just want it to be clean, rust free, and all one color. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (GrimJettaGLI)*

yea, no need to be perfect, just kill off the cancer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (GLImax)*

Hope all those parts help with your swap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Betont (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

Nice I bet that thing is gonna fly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Not Boosted SLC (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (Luvmy8V)*

Have fun with that swap


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GrimJettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrimJettaGLI* »_Hope all those parts help with your swap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

James, it was nice to meet you last night. Thanks again for the parts, they will be put to good use. I am going to be pulling some parts off of the trailer project today. Serious work will begin tomorrow on the swap ...


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
James, it was nice to meet you last night. Thanks again for the parts, they will be put to good use. I am going to be pulling some parts off of the trailer project today. Serious work will begin tomorrow on the swap ...









No problem. Like I said I have too many parts. You are doing me a favor by taking some of them.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (GrimJettaGLI)*

I want parts


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_I want parts









Whatcha need?


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (GrimJettaGLI)*

Maybe some aftermarket suspension, or rear upper strut tower bar.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (GLImax)*

I've got both, but not really lookin to give those away.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (GrimJettaGLI)*

haha, I wouldn't either. Any chance you have some 4x100 stockies with decent rubber for cheap? I need some wheels for the daily after I take my 16's off for the 1.8t. 
I want to take the car for a drive but my dad won't let me work on the car since I have a bunch of other work to do right now.







(Currently I'm on my lunch break


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_haha, I wouldn't either. Any chance you have some 4x100 stockies with decent rubber for cheap? I need some wheels for the daily after I take my 16's off for the 1.8t. 
I want to take the car for a drive but my dad won't let me work on the car since I have a bunch of other work to do right now.







(Currently I'm on my lunch break









All of my stockers have snow tires and are tore-up... But I will have a set available once my parts car leaves, you can pull the studs out.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (GrimJettaGLI)*

Get a chance to start on the motor yet PTown?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_Any chance you have some 4x100 stockies with decent rubber for cheap? I need some wheels for the daily after I take my 16's off for the 1.8t.

I have a set of 4x100 14" steelies off of a Golf. I know that 2 of the 4 have decent rubber but I am not sure about the other 2 ...


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GrimJettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrimJettaGLI* »_Get a chance to start on the motor yet PTown?

I have been cleaning up parts and tracking down things that I need for the swap. The transmission is backed together and ready to go. It and the 1.8T are sitting next to each other on the garage floor. I just need to install the clutch, pressure plate, and flywheel then the motor will be going in the car ... I will post some more pictures when I get a chance. 
James, how is your swap going? 
Stu, have you taken yours out on the road yet?


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
James, how is your swap going?

I am going to hopefully get mine out of the garage this weekend to clean the bay up. Once I do that, I will hopefully get everything back on the motor (ie manifolds, turbo, accessories) and then bolt it up.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
I have a set of 4x100 14" steelies off of a Golf. I know that 2 of the 4 have decent rubber but I am not sure about the other 2 ...









Well if you have 2, I know I have 2. we could put them together and give them to him, except mine are 13" inch steelies.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (GrimJettaGLI)*

Mine gave me a few little problems. I had a few fuel lines that were leaking as the fuel had eaten the rubber up... so I replaced them and put in a used pump I had laying around as mine was fairly noise (car had been sitting for 3-4 years. Now the newer pump I put in doesn't want to run, so I have to swap that one out with another backup pump I have







THen I can go on a test drive. Muffler shop on monday and then I need to wire in a few more things up and start buttoning things up for WW. If I do take her for a drive today, I'll make a video of it, I promise.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (GLImax)*

oh btw guys, I found a few snowflakes in my shop with ok rubber so I threw those on the Jetta. We'll see if they all stay inflated.








BTW Grim, I think I drove up to WW like 2 years ago with you. I was in the silver mk2 jetta leading the group. It was the year with that crazy Alaskan driver and that flat black mk3 Jetta that was burning oil like mad, if you were there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_
BTW Grim, I think I drove up to WW like 2 years ago with you. I was in the silver mk2 jetta leading the group. It was the year with that crazy Alaskan driver and that flat black mk3 Jetta that was burning oil like mad, if you were there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah I remember that. the flat black jetta was my buddies and they were so hammered. But the entire front of my car was covered in oil by the time we made it to Pacific Raceways.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (GrimJettaGLI)*

Well guys, I'm really sorry I didn't take a vid. After I fixed a thousand different things that all started breaking, I finally took her for a test drive about 30 min ago. Unfortunately I was in limp mode only boosting at 5 psi, so I'm missing about 75 hp. It was still pretty fun to drive after I got all the shift linkage alligned and ish. I'm taking her down to get the exhaust on Monday, and hit up my brothers shop so I can get scanned and try to find the problem. Sure was a rattle trap for the first drive though. Its like steering a tank with the non power steering....but I like it


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GLImax)*

Here are a few pictures of the progress from today's work. I was able to get the clutch, pressure plate, and flywheel installed. The transmission and engine are now back together. I also installed the power steering pump and put on the serpetine belt. I removed the old downpipe and the rest of the exhaust. I continued cleaning the engine bay. And the pictures ...


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Nice progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_Nice progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man. I took the car off the jack stands so I can roll it out into the driveway and do some more cleaning under the hood. Depending on how that goes, I might be lowering the engine in today. I am going to see if I can get my girlfriend to help with some of the cleaning so we can speed things up. She puts up with a lot ...


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
Thanks man. I took the car off the jack stands so I can roll it out into the driveway and do some more cleaning under the hood. Depending on how that goes, I might be lowering the engine in today. I am going to see if I can get my girlfriend to help with some of the cleaning so we can speed things up. She puts up with a lot ...









x2
Me and my buddy and most likely my fiance will be helping clean the bay today and if everything goes quickly we will try to bolt it all up. Using a pressure washer to clean the engine bay.
Also try using gasoline or a heavy duty solvent to get the road grease and grime out of there works great.


----------



## XSeleneX (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

That's sweet man! Maybe we'll race some time.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (XSeleneX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XSeleneX* »_That's sweet man! Maybe we'll race some time. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

Yesterday I managed to cut through all the nasty grease and grime that has be building up in the engine bay for the last 20 years. With the help up my girlfriend, we were able to get things done in a very timely manner. Here are a few pictures:
Before ...
























After ...
































And just another picture of the engine for fun
















I am going to wait to put the engine in until I have painted the engine bay with POR 15 later this week. I am also going to pull out the old engine harness and build a new harness for all of the lights. I am going to relay the headlights while I am at it. I figured it makes more sense to get these things out of the way while I still have all the room to work.


_Modified by PtownVdub at 11:53 AM 7-9-2007_


----------



## benny_mech (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_I am going to wait to put the engine in until I have painted the engine bay with POR 15 later this week. I am also going to pull out the old engine harness and build a new harness for all of the lights. I am going to relay the headlights while I am at it. I figured it makes more sense to get these things out of the way while I still have all the room to work.

Smart man. I love to see things get done the right way the first time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (benny_mech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benny_mech* »_Smart man. I love to see things get done the right way the first time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I think doing it right the first time is a lot easier than going back and fixing the things that you messed up the first time when you were cutting corners to try and get everything finished. This is not going to be a show car by any means but I want it to be clean and reliable.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
I think doing it right the first time is a lot easier than going back and fixing the things that you messed up the first time when you were cutting corners to try and get everything finished. This is not going to be a show car by any means but I want it to be clean and reliable.

Exactly what you should do! Let me know if you need a hand or anything else you missed.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrimJettaGLI* »_
Exactly what you should do! Let me know if you need a hand or anything else you missed.

Yup, tell me about it. Thats part of the reason why my car took me so long. My brother and I believe strongly in taking out time and doing things right with our swaps. 
BTW guys, got my 3" exhaust done today. Most proffesional exhaust I have ever seen, and an incredible deal too! Car couldn't sound better. I also got to drive her around town a little today. I'm only boosting at 5 lbs but she is still fun as hell, and way faster than my mk2 16v. Can't wait to run at full 20lbs worth of boost.








I also installed my 11" brakes and painted all of my calipers. Car is a little rustik with all its dings and dents, but just driving around town I got a zillion compliments, and questions, "hey man, your car sounds sick, what do you have in there?" lol. Nothing like driving and hearing your turbo spool. (I'm a first time turbo driver







)
Anyways, loooks like things are going well man. I'm on the verge of fixing my limp mode. I currently have 2 codes potentially causing it. They are both improper gorunds on the N75 valve, and the other for the vvt positioning switch or whatever its called. Either those switches are toast or my ECU has something haywire with it







Sorry I didn't take any pics. I decided I need to save up for a B&M short shifter now.







I can;t take these long throws anymore.


_Modified by GLImax at 10:47 PM 7-9-2007_


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

Stu, sounds like things are coming along nicely for you. I really need to check your car out so I can be even more jealous than I am from just reading about what you accomplished so far.
I want to do something with my exhaust so that it has a nice tone that isn't obnoxious but that will come in time. I started attacking the wiring tonight. I am trying to separate out the engine harness from the headlight harness and what not. I think my next thing is going to be removing the dash so I can get access to the fuse/relay panels.








I guess this is progress ...


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

I don't have everything done yet, so I can't travel too far. But I would be willing to meet up around OC during the day sometime though, padded 6pm but while its still light, if you want to check her out and see how she sounds. I currently do not have headlights, so I can't stay out after dark


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_(I'm a first time turbo driver







)
I decided I need to save up for a B&M short shifter now.







I can;t take these long throws anymore.

I got my B&M with my swap kit I bought.







but I think its FUBAR'd







Also wait til you get the extra boost. My wagon is pushin 20. Damn does it put you back in the seats for being a 2 ton beast.


----------



## zef933 (Sep 30, 2003)

i have the large 10.1s for sale if you want them. let me know. ---zeph


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*

Better let me take a look at your B&M shifter man


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

Fixed the car. Previous owner of the harness must have thought that it would be funny to pull the fuse to the engine controls. It allowed the car to run, but didn't provide power to the n75 valve or the crank positioning sensor. Its all fixed and crazy fast. I have never ridden in a car this crazy before. Only bad part was that I sprung a small coolant leak on the way home (6 miles), so I'll have to fix that tomorrow. Other than that, my car runs perfectly, pushing around 18-20 psi I believe. Didn't watch the guage too closesly as the car was already getting a little over the speed limit by then, and I had to slow her down.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

That is good news, Stu. So do you think it is a Corvette killer?


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_That is good news, Stu. So do you think it is a Corvette killer?

Maybe a little more that just a vette killer... I took a stock 1.8t for a test drive right before, and that car was slow as ****. Lets just put it this way. I easily burn out though 1st, 2nd, and 3rd, with minimal traction at the end of 3rd and beginning of 4th. I don't dare to max her out yet until I have everything else situated in the car. Cooling system is also working great. my little push fan pulls pulls air like a mofakie


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

You are inspiring me. I am going to go out in the garage and go figure out some more of my wiring right now. I need to make progress so I can make my fast happy!


----------



## ILUSV (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_You are inspiring me. I am going to go out in the garage and go figure out some more of my wiring right now. I need to make progress so I can make my fast happy!









go to bed man; its too late to figure out wiring right now


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (ILUSV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ILUSV* »_go to bed man; its too late to figure out wiring right now









I didn't stay up _too_ late trying to figure things out but I did find myself drifting off to sleep trying to figure out how the coolant fan circuit works on the MK2 vs. the MK4. I am such a nerd ...


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
I didn't stay up _too_ late trying to figure things out but I did find myself drifting off to sleep trying to figure out how the coolant fan circuit works on the MK2 vs. the MK4. I am such a nerd ...









Haha, since my bro is an electrical genius, he figured that all out for me one night. Its pretty simple. He just cut and spliced in the new connectors, and everything works perfectly. I think I might look in to getting an oil cooler, just because the car heats up hella quick, but we shall see. My brother and I are going to tackle the rest of the electrical this weekend, and I'll beigin buttoning everything up. Still have a ways to go before I'm ready for WW, but everything is coming along somewhat nicely.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

Hmm ... I might have to talk to him. Most of it is very straight forward but I am trying to determine what is going to make for the best setup that works and looks the cleanest. Are you running the radiator cooling fan control module out of the MK4 or how are you running your radiator fans?


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

I am running the stock plug-ins, but I do not have the black and white relay/ control box for the mk4 fan controls. My fan is pretty simple, so my brother just found out which wire was the slow speed (my fan is a single speed) and he used the stock mk4 plug ins to make a connection that is disconnectable between the fan and the harness. He also soldered me in a plug for my mk2 coolant temp sensor, using a mk2 plug in. This was all done using the mk4 harness, and no new extra fuses or wires were used. Only extra plug in used was a mk2 plug in that matched the coolant sensor. Basic moral to the story is, find out what fan you are using and if you have 1 or 2 speeds, then select a single speed wire from both the coolant sensor and fan power, and solder in your new plug in setup. Its kinda hard to explain in words, but it is extremely easy to understand once you see it. I'm lucky to have a brother who is a mechanic and can help me out with all of these little things that I am still learning, not to mension his supervision on the other things I do, to make sure I do/did them right. I deffinately would not have been able to do this swap without my bro, ( just thought I would throw some credits out to where they are do). I can maybe take some pics and walk you threw it.
My biggest suggestion right now would be to weed out things in your harness and take all of the crap out that you will not use. My brother and I went through my harness deleting things that we new we would never use, ie. monsoon, airbags, abs... I think I have about 5 lbs of wiring that I deleted. As for things like your cooling system, I would not worry about that or lighting untill the car has its wiring situated inside and you know how things are going to fit/ know what other components you are going to use. Just my opinion. I labled a lot of things before I put the harness in so that I knew what plug ins went where, but as for cutting and splicing, I wanted to hold off to make sure that things fit before I hacked them apart. 


_Modified by GLImax at 2:57 PM 7-11-2007_


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

I got the radiator coolant fan wiring worked out. I am going to be using the MK2 wiring that is already in place but then relay the coolant fans since I am running the MK4 slim line fans which are more powerful than the original fan. This should also allow me to run the A/C system in the future as well because all of the A/C slow speed fan circuit is still in place. Thanks for the help, Stu.








Last night I picked up some more wiring harnesses, the entire chassis harness from a 2002 AWP 1.8T GTI to be exact. As well as a few other goodies like the windshield washer reservoir with pump and the secondary air pipe since one of mine was a little rough and the other one was missing.
I have know thinned out all of the wiring that I am not going to be using from the MK2 harness.
















And now I need to start wiring in the body and engine harness from the MK4.








I am hoping to get most of the wiring under control this weekend as well as paint the engine bay with POR 15. I will keep the updates coming. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

Just wire the entire car with the mk4 harness. It will make things much simpler. Looks like you found the entire car harness anyways. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_Just wire the entire car with the mk4 harness. It will make things much simpler. Looks like you found the entire car harness anyways. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I don't have the issue you guys are having. (ie required to run the mkIV Fuse Block and Cluster) so I am still gonna use the CE2 Harness from my coupe and use the existing wiring for the interior/lights. Not so much on the interior because the car is going to be gutted.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*

Yea, there are several ways to do it, but there is no point in wiring in 2 harnesses. Just use the mk4 one and all of its accesories. Then after you have everything in, then you can take the power from the mk4 accesories and power the mk2 one's. There is absolutely no need to have the mk2 harness in the car at all, except for maybe the portion going under the car to the fuel pump, part of the rear, and the antenna wiring/ cieling lights.


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_Yea, there are several ways to do it, but there is no point in wiring in 2 harnesses. Just use the mk4 one and all of its accesories. Then after you have everything in, then you can take the power from the mk4 accesories and power the mk2 one's. There is absolutely no need to have the mk2 harness in the car at all, except for maybe the portion going under the car to the fuel pump, part of the rear, and the antenna wiring/ cieling lights.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_Yea, there are several ways to do it, but there is no point in wiring in 2 harnesses. Just use the mk4 one and all of its accesories. Then after you have everything in, then you can take the power from the mk4 accesories and power the mk2 one's. There is absolutely no need to have the mk2 harness in the car at all, except for maybe the portion going under the car to the fuel pump, part of the rear, and the antenna wiring/ cieling lights.

AEB Splices straight into CE2 Harness. Like 7 wires or so.








Less items I have to buy.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrimJettaGLI* »_
AEB Splices straight into CE2 Harness. Like 7 wires or so.








Less items I have to buy.

Yea, but he is dealing with can-bus. you can't just splice those wires, unless you buy a special wiring kit I believe. I don't know the entire extent of his plans, but I'll be surprised for sure if he uses the mk2 innerds. Mine are completely mk4.








Drove car tonight. Fixed a small coolant leak, but a boost hose blew off, lol. One thing after another








. I'm gonna have to re-wrench down on all of my clamps tomorrow. Anyone have any t-bolt clamps they wanna sell


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_Anyone have any t-bolt clamps they wanna sell









Get a bunch from ForgeMotorsport They have some pretty good ones.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*

seemsb like they just have hose clamps. No biggy, I think the clamp that blew off might have been a little lose anyways. I'm gonna need to get a diff asap. The would gain so much power with a differential.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

I picked up a few more wiring harnesses that I thought were in the box of wires that I picked up the other day and while I was there the guy who had sold me the wires gave me a black headliner from an R32 for *FREE!!!*.










_Modified by PtownVdub at 4:38 PM 7-14-2007_


----------



## ILUSV (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and BTW man I would like the my shirt back; yeah it's the blue one in your closet


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (ILUSV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ILUSV* »_Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and BTW man I would like the my shirt back; yeah it's the blue one in your closet


----------



## fircrest (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

You ever go out to Widmer anymore? I haven't seen you in the area forever. Hit me up sometime, I wanna see this project in person. Oh, and Hookah put the coilovers on the propane jetta.


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (fircrest)*

nice r32 headliner! good pick up for free. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (fircrest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fircrest* »_You ever go out to Widmer anymore? I haven't seen you in the area forever. Hit me up sometime, I wanna see this project in person. Oh, and Hookah put the coilovers on the propane jetta.









I haven't made it down there very much this summer. I will have to hit you up so you can stop by and check out the project. I saw John's Jetta and it looks much better with the coils. What brand did he go with?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (Curt_mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curt_mk2* »_nice r32 headliner! good pick up for free. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks. I must have looked like a complete wacko driving back from the dude's house because I was carrying the headliner in my MK4. The front of it was being held up above my head by the visors and the back was resting on the rear decklid.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

I haven't posted any of my progress in a few days but that is because I spent the last three days prepping and painting my engine bay with POR 15. The stuff worked great and I am really happy with the results.
This is what the engine bay looked like after we used POR 15 Marine Clean to degrease the engine bay.








Then after we applied the POR 15 Metal Ready.








And the final result after applying POR 15.
























Now it is time for me to focus in on the wiring again since the engine bay is now cleaned and painted ...


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

Very nice, reminds me of mine







.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_Very nice, reminds me of mine







.

Do you think it is an improvement from before?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

Here is another picture of the engine bay after I removed all of the painter's tape and started putting the grommets and clips back where they belong.


----------



## benny_mech (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

Your brake booster is a dirty b!tch.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (benny_mech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benny_mech* »_Your brake booster is a dirty b!tch.









Oh, it is getting taken care of this weekend ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## outlaw luddy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

Looking good take your time make it nice.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (outlaw luddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *outlaw luddy* »_Looking good take your time make it nice.









Thanks ... I originally was very eager to get the engine all swapped in and get everything up and running. Then I took a step back and decided that I would be happier with the end result if I went the extra step to clean everything and make things right. So far I am happy with my progress.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

I need to get crackin on cleanin mine up. I just started workin 10 hr days. makes me kinda tired when i get home.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (GrimJettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrimJettaGLI* »_I need to get crackin on cleanin mine up. I just started workin 10 hr days. makes me kinda tired when i get home.

Tell me about it. I'll post a pic of my car tomorrow and show the new progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_
Tell me about it. I'll post a pic of my car tomorrow and show the new progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You driving it up to WW right?


----------



## Domin8v (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (GrimJettaGLI)*

are you dead yet?
my engine shall be in first thing (please god) this morning. we'll see how long the "everything else" takes


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (ScarredWithStars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScarredWithStars* »_are you dead yet?
my engine shall be in first thing (please god) this morning. we'll see how long the "everything else" takes









Nope Im still alive tom, you ass!


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (GrimJettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrimJettaGLI* »_
You driving it up to WW right?

indeed my friend as long as nothing breaks in the mean time. I'm thinking I might need to replace my master (brakes), if not both


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_
indeed my friend as long as nothing breaks in the mean time. I'm thinking I might need to replace my master (brakes), if not both









Well I have 2 22mm Masters, if you need one, Let me know.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (GrimJettaGLI)*

Nah, I've got a few of them too, just don't want to have to replace it because they are a bitch, mainly because of the mess. I can't have any of the damn fluid eating my brand new paint away now can I. lol
I think I might replace the clutch master first anyways. If you have one for an O2A lmk, otherwise I will just order one tomorrow. Also need to find a rear euro bumper for my Zender kit which I will post up pics of later. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GLImax)*

Pictures are a must. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Well I took some pics today guys. The car had yet to be washed, but I figured since I promised I would at least give you some pics, even if they were of poor quality. 
Before, down by my brothers shop:








Current: Reason I need a golf rear euro bumper


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (GLImax)*

BTW, I will probably put on the rear wing sometime this week. Just need the time to make sure things line up properly before I drill the permanent holes.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (GLImax)*

I likes! That thing looks awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GLImax)*

The car looks great and I really like the body kit. We will all have to do a photo shoot once everyone has their swaps up and running.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (GrimJettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrimJettaGLI* »_I likes! That thing looks awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you sir. The front bumper is not the most beautiful thing due to the fact that the previous owner rolled the car it was on, so its kinda a temp for the mean time, but still, the pics don't do it justice.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GLImax)*

I like the shaved door handles. I want to see pictures once you have the rear bumper mounted up.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_I like the shaved door handles. I want to see pictures once you have the rear bumper mounted up.

x2 Is the hatch shaved too?


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (GrimJettaGLI)*

No, the hatch is not shaved. I will probably put on my crystal clear quad setup with eyebrow before the cruise up. Need my proper lighting


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_No, the hatch is not shaved. I will probably put on my crystal clear quad setup with eyebrow before the cruise up. Need my proper lighting
















I may end up running HID's in mine, not sure what lights I want to do. If I do HID's they will be rounds, if not probably Smoked Aero Ecodes.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (GrimJettaGLI)*

yea, my bonrath is a temporary get me around grill untill I wire everything up. I'm pissed that the DEQ was closed today. I have to run up there again tomorrow, and my trip permit ended today


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_yea, my bonrath is a temporary get me around grill untill I wire everything up. I'm pissed that the DEQ was closed today. I have to run up there again tomorrow, and my trip permit ended today









ehh, take some valid plates and run those. Just dont get caught.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (GrimJettaGLI)*

I'm not worried about it, its just a PIMA. It's not like I didn't by a permit in the first place. I think an officer would be failry understand if I got pulled over (knock on wood).


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (GLImax)*

Got my tags and new plates. You guy need to check out my emissions. They are crazy low


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GLImax)*

That is awesome! So what you are telling me is that it is going to be simple to pass emissions once I get the swap up and running? I never had to get the car to pass DEQ but my tags expire in March of 2008 which was good because I knew the 8v wasn't going to pass with the way that it was running. Now it should be a breeze.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

depending on what you do for your exhaust it should be. Keep in mind, my cat is brand new out of the box, so I would expect numbers fairly clean, along with the fact that I was in stock mode and running premium.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_depending on what you do for your exhaust it should be. Keep in mind, my cat is brand new out of the box, so I would expect numbers fairly clean, along with the fact that I was in stock mode and running premium.

That is about how mine will be when it gets run through DEQ.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

I have been making good progress on the wiring. I have the MK4 harness almost completely thinned out and I know where all of the connectors are suppose to go. The power steering senosr connector and one other connector on that side of the harness are broken so I am going to have to see if I have any extra connectors that I can use to fix this. There is one connector though that I can't figure out what it goes to. It is a three pin connector on the engine harness that is wrapped in heat shield. Does anyone know where it goes, what it is for, or what it plugs into?


_Modified by PtownVdub at 9:41 AM 10-12-2007_


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

vehicle speedometer sensor


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_vehicle speedometer sensor

Thanks man.








Are you ready for Waterwagens? Did you figure out the rear bumper situation? Mine had the bolts tack welded to the bracket so they were simple to install (or at least the rear). I had to modify the front one to get it to fit.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

I am almost positive that that is what the plug in is. You would have to tell me the wire colors to confirm because I forgot them off the top of my head. I think its brown, black/white, and blue/white, but can't remember exactly. I think I am going to pick up a bumper up there and return the one I bought from DIP.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GLImax)*

Just in case everyone thought that I had either given up on the project or fallen off the face of the earth, I haven't, instead I have just been busy and have not had a chance to update this thread in a while. I went to Waterwagens and enjoyed the BBQ at Futrell's on Saturday and the show on Sunday. I was totally bummed though, because I never had a chance to check out GLImax's GTI in person. I did see a few pictures of the car that were taken from the crew that drove up on Sunday. The car looks great, Stu.







Did you ever pick up another bumper for the rear? How is the car running and is the project complete?
I am currently still working on the wiring. The MK4 harness is now completely thinned of all the unnecessary wires that I am not going to be using. I have also finished thinning the MK2 harness which I will be using for the headlights, taillights, interior lights, radio, heater, and such. I am going to be removing the MK2 fuse panel and running everything into the MK4 fuse panel. I will still be running the MK2 relay panel along with the MK4 relay panel. And while I am at it, the headlights are going to be relayed. 
Here are a few pictures of the work although it isn't much to look at ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








A picture of all the wires that I removed from the MK4 harness. That box is full of wires.








And a picture of the relay and fuse panel inside the car. The fuse panel will soon be replaced by a MK4 fuse panel.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GLImax)*

I am currently in the process of fabricating some brackets for mounting the MK4 relay and fuse panels. After several trips to the hardware store and a lot of measuring, cutting, and drilling, the MK4 relay panel is now securely mounted above the original MK2 relay panel. I used 1/16" angle aluminum to create the bracket that ties into the MK2 relay panel bracket.
What do you think?
















Next is the bracket for the MK4 fuse panel which I am hoping to have completed tonight. I will post pictures once I have everything made up and installed.


_Modified by PtownVdub at 11:06 AM 8-15-2007_


----------



## RI1643 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (ScarredWithStars)*















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ILUSV (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (RI1643)*

looking real good Ben nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (ILUSV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ILUSV* »_looking real good Ben nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks ... Progress has been a little slower than expected but that is what happens when I catch a cold and my parents are in town. I will post more pictures once the fuse panel is all in place.


----------



## ILUSV (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
Thanks ... Progress has been a little slower than expected but that is what happens when I catch a cold and my parents are in town. I will post more pictures once the fuse panel is all in place.

Get some rest. I would not go back to work until I am 100% done with the cold 


_Modified by ILUSV at 11:47 PM 8-18-2007_


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (ILUSV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ILUSV* »_
Get some rest. I would not go back to work until I am 100% done with the cold 

_Modified by ILUSV at 11:47 PM 8-18-2007_

Don't listen to him. I was working on my car 2 weeks after I was diagnosed with Mono








I need to get working on wiring in my pager alarm and sound system.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_
Don't listen to him. I was working on my car 2 weeks after I was diagnosed with Mono








I need to get working on wiring in my pager alarm and sound system.









I think he meant real work, not car waork. that way he can work on the car itself.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrimJettaGLI* »_
I think he meant real work, not car waork. that way he can work on the car itself.









meh, I was doing both.


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

cant wate to see another on the road man


----------



## Domin8v (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
Thanks ... Progress has been a little slower than expected but that is what happens when I catch a cold and my parents are in town. I will post more pictures once the fuse panel is all in place.

haha i beat you








ok, so it doesn't run, and i'm having finte tuning finish it, and it doesn't have a turbo, and just 8 valves. but still...
you can live i guess. for now.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (ScarredWithStars)*

I was thinking about returning my engine cover back to black Ben. What do you think? Keep her white or go black... again?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_ Don't listen to him. I was working on my car 2 weeks after I was diagnosed with Mono








 
I must be sick when I walk past the garage and don't even stop to take a look at the project but continue upstairs to go to sleep.









_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_ I need to get working on wiring in my pager alarm and sound system.









Stu, so you are working on wrapping up the lose ends and getting everything back together?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (ScarredWithStars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScarredWithStars* »_
haha i beat you








ok, so it doesn't run, and i'm having finte tuning finish it, and it doesn't have a turbo, and just 8 valves. but still...
you can live i guess. for now.









Hmm ...







... if you wait to kill me after the swap is complete, then you can enjoy swap without having to go through all the work that I am doing right now. Not that I want to give you any ideas.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_ 
Stu, so you are working on wrapping up the lose ends and getting everything back together?


Yea, I'll probably take last at the show due to all of the dings in my body, but at least I will do it in style.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_I was thinking about returning my engine cover back to black Ben. What do you think? Keep her white or go black... again?









Stu, I think you could go either way with the engine cover. I was looking at the pictures and the white cover looks good but I also think the black engine cover would compliment the engine bay nicely. So are you going to be showing at Pacific Waterland this weekend?


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

yea, I will be showing. Props to Jason. He came all the way out to my place tonight to drop deliver a security system and amp wiring kit to me. I feel kinda spoiled with all of the people that have delivered parts to me out here in OC. As for the engine cover, it would probably look nicer if it were black IMO, but I think I will just keep it white. I'll need to see if it still fits after the upper strut tower bar.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

I think you should go black with the engine cover if it will fit once the strut brace is in place. And I wish that I could get people to brings me parts but I guess I don't have the same luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

I just finished making the brackets to hold the new MK4 fuse panel in place. The brackets are made from 1/8" aluminum and everything is held together with allen screws.
Here is a quick picture of my work:


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Looks nice. Man you are missing a zilion fuses. We shall see, I might just end up painting it again, although I most likely shouldn't.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_Looks nice. Man you are missing a zilion fuses. We shall see, I might just end up painting it again, although I most likely shouldn't.

Those fuses were just taking up space ...


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

I had to take the dash out of the car last night because I need to reroute the wires that went over the steering column over to the original fuse panel. I am also going to be removing the pedal assembly so I can mount in the drive-by-wire throttle. While taking off the dash, I found a 7mm socket that someone lost in the dash at some point in time but there weren't any other lost treasures.








Here is a picture of the current state of the interior:


----------



## dubdubberson (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

you go ben... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flyingj (Feb 16, 2007)

So is this what you've been doing with all your time? Eat, work, VW, maybe sleep?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (flyingj)*

I used the extra long weekend to work on the car. The wiring is going well and I am almost finished up wiring under the dash. I still need to clean up the wiring and do some sort of wiring management. I have also started wiring things up under the hood. Wiring is boring to look at but at think it is cool to see how the project is progressing.
Here is the state of the car at the start of the weekend ...
















And at the end of the weekend ...
























It is hard to tell from the pictures but there are a lot less wires that are just floating around ...


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

rubber your wires son. You need to protect that ish underneath the zip ties.








PS. your wiring scares me.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_rubber your wires son. You need to protect that ish underneath the zip ties.








PS. your wiring scares me.









The zip ties are not permanent. They are just there to give some sort of order to my wiring. The wiring will definitely not look like that when it is all said and done. I want my harness to look as factory as possible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shimmy2244 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

that is going to be freakin awesome!


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (shimmy2244)*

So I have been continuing to work on the wiring. Everything is wired in now and I am just working on cleaning things up and routing everything in a tidy fashion. 
Over the weekend I welded up a bracket that will be used to support the coolant overflow bottle on the passenger's side shock tower. I am not a proffesional welder by any means but I think it turned out nicely.

















I picked up a MK4 heatshield last night and cut it to fit against the firewall to help keep the ambient heat out of the cabin. I also decided to put the engine in the car to make sure that my wiring harness is going to be the proper length before I finish tidying it all up.







































There were a few things that I ran into issues with while putting the engine in that I am going to have to look into. One of the power steering lines was hitting the subframe but that is not a big deal because I won't be using that line when it is all said and done. The secondary air pump bracket was hitting the subframe as well. I am not sure if other people have run into this problem but I am going to have to come up with a fix. Other than that it was as easy putting in the 1.8T motor and transmission as it was pulling out the old 8v and transmission.








The engine will be coming back out tonight once I get the wires all routed properly but it was very exciting to see things starting to come together.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

Wow, this means I better get amove on, because I have yet to put mine together. lol


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GrimJettaGLI)*

it's coming along http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

Hi, I am performing the same swap right now and got the motor in the bay 3 weeks ago. I did the same as you and left the half shafts on the ground and put the motor in without puting the shafts in at the same time as puting the motor in and when I went to mount them, they wouldnt go because they interfered with the 85' gti rear motor mount i used. So i repulled the motor and did it right the second time. I was just curious how you plan to hook them up and what motor mounts you are useing. Great build by the way. Thanks.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (FlyGLI89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlyGLI89* »_Hi, I am performing the same swap right now and got the motor in the bay 3 weeks ago. I did the same as you and left the half shafts on the ground and put the motor in without puting the shafts in at the same time as puting the motor in and when I went to mount them, they wouldnt go because they interfered with the 85' gti rear motor mount i used. So i repulled the motor and did it right the second time. I was just curious how you plan to hook them up and what motor mounts you are useing. Great build by the way. Thanks. 

Good eye, I was waiting for someone to notice the axles hanging on the ground in front of the motor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I didn't realize that I was going to run into clearance issues by placing the axles there while lowering in the engine. I am going to have to pull the motor and rest the axles on the control arms and put the engine back in to get them to bolt up to the output shafts on the differential. I am not worried about it though because I was planning on pulling the motor again so I could finish up my wiring. I went back and forth on motor mounts since there is a lot of talk about which setup is the best. I decided to go with the setup that I had laying around for now and if I am unhappy with it I will change them out for something different. So for now I am running the newer puck style motor mount up front but I still have an almost new older style mount with bracket that I could put a poly insert into if I decide to go that route in the future. I am running the older style rear engine mount as well. I am going to run a poly insert in it because I got it for a very good price even though everyone says they are terrible for vibration. The transmission mount is stock although if I get too much engine movement I am going to switch it out for a Corrado transmission mount. Do you have a build thread for your engine swap? I always like to hear about other people's 1.8T engine swaps and what sort of things they are doing with their setups. I hope that information helps.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

My car vibrates like a crazy biatch, especially when I crank up the subs







. Older style front mount is money with solid rubber hockey pucks BTW. The axles can be messed with whether the engine is in or out, unless you have them pinched in some fashion under the sub frame. Continue with your swap, you are just getting to the hard part. I kid, I kid.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*

So I pulled the engine back out last night so I can finish up the wiring tonight. Here are a few pictures that I took right before I pulled everything back out:
















I just wanted to mess around and see how things looked with the engine covers in place. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

Let me know when you want to pick up those fuel lines. I am pretty open all week. Gimme a call.
BTW Nice Ducky!


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GrimJettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrimJettaGLI* »_Let me know when you want to pick up those fuel lines. I am pretty open all week. Gimme a call.
BTW Nice Ducky!

Thanks!







My schedule has been a little tight lately but I will see if I can get out your way this week. I will give you a call. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
Thanks!







My schedule has been a little tight lately but I will see if I can get out your way this week. I will give you a call. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Okay... If you can think of anything else you may need let me know. You know my garage is filled with goodies.


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

Heres my thread. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3297891


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (FlyGLI89)*

I Just ****ed that up that is yours. Heres Mine, http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3442138


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GrimJettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrimJettaGLI* »_
Okay... If you can think of anything else you may need let me know. You know my garage is filled with goodies.









Thanks for the parts, Jaimes. My fuel lines are now connected to the fuel rail. I have some pictures of the progress that I need to post but I haven't uploaded them yet. I will be back with an update soon ...


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
Thanks for the parts, Jaimes. My fuel lines are now connected to the fuel rail. I have some pictures of the progress that I need to post but I haven't uploaded them yet. I will be back with an update soon ...

No prob man, I think sometime in the near future, ie after the ex moves out, I will be able to get more time in the garage. So I will be able to finish cleaning the bay and drop the damn motor in.
Wiring shouldn't be too hard, AEB FTW! Its only a 10 wire splice into my CE2 Harness, so not as painstaking to accomplish as yours.


----------



## GTI_Rennfahrer (Oct 2, 2006)

So the project is coming along, WOW!!!! Looks great Ben, have to stop by sometime and check out that beast!


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

very clean install so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (vw n00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw n00b* »_very clean install so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks, although what you can't see in the pictures is a ball of wires that needs to be taken care of underneath the dash. I will be taking care of that now that I know all of the wiring works properly.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

So I finally had a chance to upload a few pictures so I can update this thread.








So I pulled the engine back out after I had had it in place for a total of 24 hours. After doing a little bit of wire clean up I decided to put the engine back in the car and actually try and start it before I had all the wiring wrapped up just to learn that something was wired the wrong way or not connected.
This is how the car sits with the new engine in place.








So after putting the engine back in for the second time, I hooked up the stock downpipe with catalytic converter. It fits except that the O2 sensors hit the underside of the car.








Once I had all the harnesses plugged in, I tried starting the engine with the stock computer that come out of my 2003 GTI. The engine attempted to start but the immobilizer was kicking in and preventing the car from running. Since I am running the stock MK2 gauge cluster, I don't have a check engine light or an immobilizer light which makes diagnosing the car a big guessing game. Since the ECU in my 2003 is chipped with APR software and has an immobilizer defeat program on it, I swapped computers and attempted to start the car again. This time it fired right up but I forgot to plug an EVAP line so the idle was super rough.
After starting the car, I decided that it was best to scan the codes on the computer to make sure that everything was checking out. I wired in the OBDII port which was a very trivial task. I was surprised to find that the car was only throwing codes that I was expecting. These codes included the missing modules which I removed (ABS, airbags, instrument cluster) and there was a leak detection pump code as well as an EVAP code but that was expected as well. Thanks Mario for stopping by and checking out the swap and scanning the car for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















I am going to pull the motor for what I hope to be the final time so I can adjust things and fabricate a few brackets to hold the overflow bottle and what not. I still need to figure out my intercooler and tubing as well as the exhaust setup. Does anyone know if Techtonics Tuning sells a MK2 1.8T application specific exhaust setup?
This picture is for Dan since he still thinks I need to paint the lower part of my grill.
















Hopefully I will be doing some welding this weekend so I can get my brackets fabricated and I also need to fabricate my DBW pedal cluster.


----------



## ILUSV (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

what's the latest?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (ILUSV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ILUSV* »_what's the latest?









Fabrication is the latest thing. I have been welding brackets like crazy. I have the coolant overflow bottle all mounted up, the fan control relay is now tucked up underneath the inner fender as well as the outside air temperature sensor, and the MK4 relay box is now mounted under the hood. A few more things need to happen before I can have the wiring under the hood in the state where I want it but things are coming along.
I also picked up a few bits for the car as well but I am keeping them a secret for the time being ...


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (skidplate)*

Here are a few pictures of my current work ... I enjoy welding even though I am just a beginner.








One of the brackets that I made to hold the MK4 coolant overflow bottle in place








A picture of both brackets in place before I painted them








Here is the end result








The aluminum bracket that holds the MK4 relay box. The bracket makes use of the old mounting location for the MK2 coolant overflow bottle








This bracket allows the fan control module to be mounted up under the driver's side frame rail using the studs that the horns mount onto.
Here it is before I painted it








And after I painted it








Here is a picture with everything in place (it is a super tight fit in there but keeps the engine bay a little bit tidier







)








This bracket holds the MK3 power steering reservoir. The bracket uses two of the four mounting holes that the MK2 power steering reservoir bracket used








I am getting closer to putting the engine in for the third and final time. I picked up a TT cat back exhaust. Now I need to purchase the TT downpipe and high flow cat with dual O2 bungs.


----------



## dubdubberson (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

get off the internet and finish that bish!


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (dubdubberson)*

nice work man. I need to figure out my darn heater controls so I can start drivin my car in winter.







Plus, I need to pick up my wiper relay this weekend. Man will I love driving her again. I've been driving around my 16v Jetta, and it's sooooooo slow.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_nice work man. I need to figure out my darn heater controls so I can start drivin my car in winter.







Plus, I need to pick up my wiper relay this weekend. Man will I love driving her again. I've been driving around my 16v Jetta, and it's sooooooo slow.









Good luck with the heater stuff. Did you get my IM about the wiper relay? I don't have any laying around but it looks like you have it figured out. I can't wait to drive my car when it gets done. I'm getting closer, now it is back to the garage ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_This picture is for Dan since he still thinks I need to paint the lower part of my grill.









Awww. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
Looking good.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (vw n00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw n00b* »_
Awww. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
Looking good.









Haha ... I was wondering if you were going to comment on that.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

awesome stuff.... i had dreams to do this when I had my mk2 a long time ago...... good luck woth the swap bro.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ILUSV (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
I also picked up a few bits for the car as well but I am keeping them a secret for the time being ...









Must be a new set of wheels or a black lower grill piece









Secret’s out


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (ILUSV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ILUSV* »_
Must be a new set of wheels or a black lower grill piece








Secret’s out










I wish I could say that I have a set of BBS RMs with 2" lips waiting to go on the car but that is not the case ...


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

Lookin damn good Ben! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DJNacka (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: (GrimJettaGLI)*

ll drop my mk2 off next week.....how long will it take till i can have it back?


----------



## jegmachine (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_










So are you ready to sell this thing yet? LMK...


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (DJNacka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DJNacka* »_ll drop my mk2 off next week.....how long will it take till i can have it back?









How does 2 weeks sound?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (jegmachine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jegmachine* »_So are you ready to sell this thing yet? LMK...

Sell it!







That would just be crazy.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks for sending Brett my way, Im picking up a non-PS setup tonight.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GrimJettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrimJettaGLI* »_Thanks for sending Brett my way, Im picking up a non-PS setup tonight.

Not a problem, Jaimes. I knew you were looking for the setup and he happened to mention to me that he was getting rid of his. Now everyone is happy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
Not a problem, *James*. I knew you were looking for the setup and he happened to mention to me that he was getting rid of his. Now everyone is happy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Happy for sure, glad I can do this without the motor in there, makes the swap waaaaay easier, now I just need to pull my control arms so I can put the urethane bushings in.
PS fixed my name for ya. lol


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (ILUSV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ILUSV* »_a black lower grill piece


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (DJNacka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DJNacka* »_ll drop my mk2 off next week.....how long will it take till i can have it back?









I'll do it for lots of monies, plus my swap actually runs.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

The engine is now in for the third and final time.







I installed the axles and have been attaching other things under the hood. I got a little sidetracked with the task at hand because I picked up a set of big doors and a rear hatch. I could pass up the opportunity since they are black and in better condition than what I currently have. Since then I have been collecting pieces for the doors so that I can put them on at some point. I am also going to have chrome door latches and solid door pins.







I just have to figure out how to make the lock mechanism work since the latches are off of an Audi 90.
The other thing that I have been working on is the exhaust setup. I now have all the pieces and am working on installing it. The entire setup is from Techtonics Tuning and the quality and craftsmanship is just amazing. Plus, the guys at TT are really nice to work with and are very knowledgeable. 
Here are a few pictures of the exhaust goodies
















I didn't realize how small the stock 1.8T downpipe was until I put it side-by-side with the TT downpipe. The engine is going to breath so much better. The downpipe then connects to a 2.5" high flow catalytic converter.
























Anyone want a stock 1.8T downpipe, catalytic converter, and resonator? I am talking super cheap.







The next big items that I need to purchase are the intercooler, boost tubing and piping.


----------



## Domin8v (Feb 1, 2006)

hahahah you still working on this thing? some boost















i keed i keed. 
so much for racing engine swaps.


----------



## SR20FTW (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (ScarredWithStars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScarredWithStars* »_hahahah you still working on this thing? some boost















i keed i keed. 
so much for racing engine swaps.

thats what i was thinking.. jeez get this darn thing done allready!
it does look amazing though.. your doing a damn good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Domin8v (Feb 1, 2006)

I was really jealous when this project started. but i'm starting to wonder if running ABA bottom end > dead 1.8t


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (ScarredWithStars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScarredWithStars* »_I was really jealous when this project started. but i'm starting to wonder if running ABA bottom end > dead 1.8t









Ouch!








Although it does run except for the fact that I took it back out so I could make sure that everything gets installed exactly the way I want it. Once it is all finished though ... 1.8T > ABA bottom end.








I could rush the project but then I wouldn't be happy with my work and just have to go back and spend even more time fixing the things I did poorly the first time. Although, I will admit that I get a little OCD at times. The latest has been trying to find the OE supplier of the crimp style hose clamps that VW uses on that engine. No one seems to have them let alone even heard of the company that makes them. I did find a place online that will sell them to me in bulk but I don't really think I need 500 clamps when I am going to only need about 10.







In case you are wondering, the company that makes the clamps is Oetiker and they have been supplying Volkswagen since forever. The 1.8T uses their stepless ear clamps. And I could go on but that is then end of my useless knowledge dump. I hope you enjoyed it.








I think the PB Blaster fumes are getting to me ...


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (SR20FTW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SR20FTW* »_
it does look amazing though.. your doing a damn good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man!


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

And here is a picture of the complete exhaust. The cat back setup is used but it cleaned up really nice with a little bit of metal polish.


----------



## Domin8v (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
Ouch!








Although it does run except for the fact that I took it back out so I could make sure that everything gets installed exactly the way I want it. Once it is all finished though ... 1.8T > ABA bottom end.








I could rush the project but then I wouldn't be happy with my work and just have to go back and spend even more time fixing the things I did poorly the first time. Although, I will admit that I get a little OCD at times. The latest has been trying to find the OE supplier of the crimp style hose clamps that VW uses on that engine. No one seems to have them let alone even heard of the company that makes them. I did find a place online that will sell them to me in bulk but I don't really think I need 500 clamps when I am going to only need about 10.







In case you are wondering, the company that makes the clamps is Oetiker and they have been supplying Volkswagen since forever. The 1.8T uses their stepless ear clamps. And I could go on but that is then end of my useless knowledge dump. I hope you enjoyed it.








I think the PB Blaster fumes are getting to me ...

Don't worry, I'm still jealous








And I know what you mean, I had to rush since it was in my daily. (haha, rush, took me 2 months) and there are a bunch of things that i wish i would have done right when the engine was out. I'm already dreaming of another engine


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (ScarredWithStars)*

Don't be hating on the ABA. That motor is the sh*t. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_Don't be hating on the ABA. That motor is the sh*t. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If you put the 20v Head on it.


----------



## Domin8v (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_Don't be hating on the ABA. That motor is the sh*t. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm not hating. I'm tolerating. I loved it after driving the 1.8 block. But even with the TT cam and my flywheel, I'm ready for more.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (ScarredWithStars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScarredWithStars* »_
I'm not hating. I'm tolerating. I loved it after driving the 1.8 block. But even with the TT cam and my flywheel, I'm ready for more.

I'm talking to Ben







Even a 1.8 16v head and ABA head built for boost are money. And way cheaper


----------



## Domin8v (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (GLImax)*

I just saw that 1.8 16v head for sale in the FS thread. i cried a little.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (ScarredWithStars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScarredWithStars* »_I just saw that 1.8 16v head for sale in the FS thread. i cried a little.

That was my original plan was to run an ABA 16vT. But this 1.8T came up and was just too damn great a deal to pass up.
I still have a spare 16v valve cover and lower intake manifold.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_Don't be hating on the ABA. That motor is the sh*t. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Oh I am not hating, I am just giving Tom a bad time. The ABA was going to be my original swap but like James, I came across a deal on an AWP 20vT that I just could not pass up.








*Edited: since I don't know how to spell ... oops


_Modified by PtownVdub at 11:47 PM 10-10-2007_


----------



## Domin8v (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
Oh I am not hating, I am just giving Tom a bad time. The ABA was going to be my original swap but like Jaimes, I came across a deal on an AWP 20vT that I just could not pass up.









PS Ben... My name does not contain an 'i'








James


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (GLImax)*

Looking good. Im super jelous. I really want a nice exhaust and many of the other parts you have, but i have to wait. Looks great though.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (FlyGLI89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlyGLI89* »_Looking good. Im super jelous. I really want a nice exhaust and many of the other parts you have, but i have to wait. Looks great though.









Thanks. When I was under the car working on the exhaust, I noticed that my brakes are in need of some attention. I really wish I had your brake setup. How has your swap been going? Have you had any time to work on the wiring?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

I got the entire exhaust installed and adjusted last night and now I am exhausted.







I had to make extra room for the exhaust to fit over the rear beam so I pulled the shock bolts out which let the rear beam swing out of the way enough for me to get everything in place. 
A few pictures of the downpipe.
















The catalytic converter tucked up in place. Since the picture I installed the exhaust clamp to hold the two pieces together.








The rest of the exhaust.








Getting everything lined up.








And the final placement of the tailpipe.











_Modified by PtownVdub at 9:07 AM 1-30-2008_


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

D_Y_N_O_M_A_X!







Looks nice man. I will be curious to see what it sounds like in person.


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (GLImax)*

my swap is coming along nice. ive just been so busy with school that i havent found enough time to do much else. Im hoping that the wiring will be done in a week or so. thats the last thing to do, besides the other constant tinkering. Your swap looks great. Keep up the good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (FlyGLI89)*

Looking great man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (vw n00b)*

*Progress for the week...*
After running the engine for a longer period of time I found out was that it has a very rough idle and an intermittent backfire. After some investigation, I determined that my problems are coming from the injector for cylinder #3. The injector has a very weak spray pattern and sometimes it doesn't spray at all. I am picking up a new set of injectors and hoping to install them then we will see how it runs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

Glad to hear she is running! Now I just need to get mine done.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GrimJettaGLI)*

So I finally pulled out the pedal cluster and fabricated my drive-by-wire pedal cluster setup. I used the standard MK2 pedal cluster and removed the tab that was used as the pivot point for the old drive-by-cable setup. Then I took a MK4 drive-by-pedal bracket and cut it down so that it would fit in place of the original pedal. The only thing I need to do now is drill a hole in the new bracket so I can gain access to the bolt that holds that master cylinder to the firewall. After that is done, I am going to paint the whole assembly.








MK2 pedal cluster and MK4 DBW bracket, I had to cut the MK4 bracket down by a significant amount to get things to line up properly
























After I welded everything together
















The test fit of how the DBW gas pedal will sit when everything is done








I still need to address that rough idle issue ... hmmm ...


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Looking great. Let me know how that DBW works out for you and how it feels to drive on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (FlyGLI89)*

I hopefully will be getting to mine sometime soon. As of right now I fixed one of the many issues with my wagon last night, and then i am doing a headgasket on a 2.0L for a friend, and then I have to do the mounts on the wagon and wheel bearings on the dasher.
So it may be a little longer, but when you are able to drive this out to see me Ben let me take a look at it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

Looking great ben glad to hear you already got it running


----------



## dubdubberson (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (skidplate)*

i would like to see a mk2 with tiptronic... just because it's never been done


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

Yeah but it would be pretty boring to drive.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Thanks for all the positive comments, guys. The project is still a long ways off from being complete but I am getting closer everyday.
I finally snapped a shot of the final placement of the tail pipe. In the other pictures it was sitting to close to the lower valence. So far, it seems to have enough clearance and hangs down about twice as much as it did in the previous pictures. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I finished the pedal cluster and painted it over the weekend. I hope I never have to take a pedal cluster out of a MK2 again. It is such a pain and there is not enough space to work in. The fit on the DBW bracket and pedal assembly is nearly perfect.
The MK4 ECU bracket also arrived in the mail so I installed that as well. I welded up a bracket that makes use of the existing mounting stud for the MK2 ECU but I didn't take any close up pictures of it.








I am still trying to get my hands on a Corrado lower radiator hose and pipe so I can get my cooling system all in place ...


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I still need to finish buttoning my car up







Damn school, its holding me back.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I still need to finish buttoning my car up







Damn school, its holding me back.









I hear you. Some of those little last minute things can be so time consuming and easily pushed aside. I have been working under the dash getting all of my wires routed and wrapped up. Everything is in place and now I am re-routing the OBDII port. I also need to reinstall the wiring for my radio. Hopefully, the dash will be back in the car this weekend.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Oh, and here are a few final pictures of the completed pedal cluster before I re-installed it.
















I am thinking that I need to put Audi TT pedal covers on it since my old Momo covers will no longer work.


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

LOOKIN GOOD!
And I say yes to the TT covers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GrimJettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrimJettaGLI* »_LOOKIN GOOD!
And I say yes to the TT covers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks, James.







I will try and take more pictures of the interior this weekend as I put things back together. I was thinking of getting the TT pedal cover set that parts4vws.com sells since they supply the two clutch pedals and one gas pedal setup so you don't have to do any cutting or modifying of the typical TT pedal cover set. Here is the link to them:
http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...ATTA2
I picked up a leather wrapped Corrado steering wheel today. It is in great shape and should look good. Now I have to go to the junkyard to find a small to large spline adapter.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

*The dash is back in the car!







*
This weekend I managed to get the dash back in the car. I also installed my leather wrapped Corrado steering wheel and my late style CE1 wiper and turn signal stalks. Since my car is an 1987 I had to pull a spline adapter from a 1990 Jetta at one of the local junk yards. I also need a new horn button since mine is broken ...







... so if anyone has one that they want to sell me, I have money waiting. I still have a few more things to clean up as well as put more of the interior back in but the interior is coming together. Hopefully I will have things cleaned up and put back together in a few days.
Here is the only picture I was able to get before my camera died.








And for fun, here is a picture of what is underneath the valve cover of my engine swap. Looks nice and clean since it only has 16,000 miles on it.


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Very sexy!


----------



## GTI_Rennfahrer (Oct 2, 2006)

i bet you with my 120k, mine is very dirty......


----------



## ILUSV (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (GTI_Rennfahrer)*

veryyyyyyy niiiiiiiice.. I like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (ILUSV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ILUSV* »_veryyyyyyy niiiiiiiice.. I like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I purchased a positive battery cable from a BMW E30 on ebay last week, it arrived in the mail yesterday.








This will allow me to relocate the battery to the trunk, freeing up some space in the engine bay. I am also going to a Deka ETX20L sealed battery which weighs less (18 lbs.) than my old battery and will mount in the trunk and not require a vented battery box.
I also did some more wire management last night. The interior is almost all the way back together. I found some new batteries for my camera and was able to take a few more pictures.








And just for fun ...


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
The MK4 ECU bracket also arrived in the mail so I installed that as well. I welded up a bracket that makes use of the existing mounting stud for the MK2 ECU but I didn't take any close up pictures of it.











Are you not worried about water getting in your ECU... I would atleast make a cover for it or something


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (theguy1084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theguy1084* »_
Are you not worried about water getting in your ECU... I would atleast make a cover for it or something

I will be running the stock ECU and rain tray cover that comes on the MK2. I might have to do a little bit of modification to make sure that it offers adequate coverage but I think it will work out well in the end. The nice thing about that ECU tray that I am using is that it keeps the ECU off of the bottom of the rain tray so it can not sit in any standing water if my drains were to get clogged or something.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

I wasn't happy with the placement of the gas pedal after I got my pedal assembly back in the car. The gas pedal sat too high up and was sitting almost higher than the brake and clutch pedals. This made pressing the gas pedal awkward not to mention that it was a potential safety concern since it was easy to hit the gas pedal when trying to press the brake. So rather than ripping out the entire pedal assembly again and redoing my work, I fabricated an adapter plate and bracket that bolts to the existing studs from the MK4 drive-by-wire pedal bracket. The drive-by-pedal then bolts to the new bracket that I made and sits where it should.
Here are a few pictures of the bracket before being painted.
















And here is how it will look when everything is bolted up in the car.








I need some sort of pedal covers still but I hinted to my girlfriend that I needed TT pedal covers for Christmas or my birthday so we will see what happens.


----------



## dedgsus (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Woah, looks like you have made some serious progress since I saw it last. Nice work!


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (dedgsus)*

Looks excellent... having done this myself I know its not easy... excellent job.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

God job on this!
Getting along nicelly!
When will she be running?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (HidRo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HidRo* »_God job on this!
Getting along nicelly!
When will she be running?








... Thanks! I just purchased a Corrado G60 lower radiator hose and pipe so that will be coming in the mail soon. That was the one piece that I needed to get my coolant system all setup. In the meantime, I am working on relocating the battery to the trunk. Plus, I need to figure out my boost piping routing and get that and the intercooler in place. I am guessing that I won't have the car running for at least another month but I am getting closer all the time. There never seems to be an end to what needs to get done before it will be up and running. I am just happy that I am finally putting things back together instead of taking them apart.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

And here are a few update pictures of last night's work.
I used a 1/8" aluminum plate to fill in the spot where the old fuse panel used to be and cut out a place in the center of the plate for the OBDII port.
This is how it looked after cutting everything out:








Then several hours later it was looking like this:








Here is a close up of the plate sitting where the old fuse panel once lived:








And a couple shots of the dash all put back together with the OBDII port in place and the gas pedal installed with the new bracket. The sad thing is that most of the time the polished aluminum plate will be covered up.
























And here is a final picture of what the drive-by-wire gas pedal bracket looked like after I finished painting it.


----------



## GTI_Rennfahrer (Oct 2, 2006)

ben, this looks so clean! 
Awesome job man, just so stock stealthy interior, and the port idea is great!
let me know what you have going on this weekend, i will try to stop by to see what it looks like in person


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_... I used a 1/8" aluminum plate to fill in the spot where the old fuse panel used to be and cut out a place in the center of the plate for the OBDII port.
...

Nice detail! Nice swap.
I spent quite a bit of time working toward kluges for the leak Detect Pump and Secondary Air. Finally I just put them in the car. I've been checking your post off and on but don't remember what you said you are going to do with that stuff. If you want those systems working in your car send me a PM and I'll give you the details.


----------



## cheech21 (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

WOW! Almost there man....everything looks as I imagined, great work. I'm commin' to Ptown this weekend, can I come check it out sometime?
Cheers


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (cheech21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cheech21* »_WOW! Almost there man....everything looks as I imagined, great work. I'm commin' to Ptown this weekend, can I come check it out sometime?
Cheers









Thanks man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I appreciate the kind words. It would be awesome if you stopped by while you were in town to check out the car and catch up.


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Thats pretty darn slick how you set up the OBD hook up


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (FlyGLI89)*

*The car moved under its own power







*
So I needed to flush the coolant system to make sure that I got all of the G12 out of the system which had been contaminated by the green coolant that was still in the heater core when I first hooked everything up. It was easy enough to role the car out into the driveway so I could flush the system with water. Then I decided to try and drive the car back up into the garage. The car only moved 30 feet but it was the first time that it moved under the power of the 1.8T.








The car sitting in the driveway.








I also figured out a way to fabricate a lower radiator hose that would work with the 1.8T and the G60 radiator. I tried using the Corrado metal lower radiator pipe but it was too long and was going to run into the A/C compressor and interfere with the power steering lines. I took a MK2 1.8L 8v upper radiator hose, a piece of 1.5" aluminized tubing that I had a muffler shop bend to 35 degrees, a 10" straight section of 1.5" aluminized tubing, and the Corrado G60 lower radiator hose. I don't have everything completely in place but here are a few pictures of what I ended up with.
















The pictures don't show the straight section of tubing or the Corrado lower radiator hose. I will take a few pictures of the finished product tonight.


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Looks Awsome, and Congrats. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (FlyGLI89)*

Here are a few pictures of the finished lower radiator hose. The one thing I might do is fabricate a hanger that helps to hold the lower radiator hose in place so it isn't just being suspended in space. Now I need to work on my radiator fan setup.
















When everything is in place...
















And a picture of how things are shaping up under the hood.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (HidRo)*

Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (Veedubgti)*

Sweet!!


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: (GTi2OV)*

Looking real good - nice and clean!
I'm always interested in other people's swaps as I'm doing this as well (into a corrado): http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3513322
Any hints on the second ECM harness plugs? There are quite a few plugs I'm not yet certain about. I hope to document this well enough (with a step by step at the end), so others won't have to tear their hair out to figure out what goes where.







http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3547266
Bryan


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (hallkbrd)*

good god your radiator hoses are long. How is the intercooler setup coming along man?


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

an awesome thing! i think i will be going it on my next car.


----------



## 5speedsteve (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (manfredwerner)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Updates?


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Very cool project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Regarding the metal tubing sections for your radiator plumbing, did you get the ends bead rolled? You clearly know your ish better than me, but I had a short section of straight metal tubing on my upper radiator hose that popped off while driving. I ultimately replaced it with tubing with bead rolled ends and have had no problems since. A buddy of mine w/ an LS1 swap in his Cherokee had a similar problem with a lower radiator hose extension on his. Just throwing that out there...


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (jmaddocks)*

I would think he should be fine as long as he uses good hose clamps. I will be curious to see how well this setup work though as the pluming is extremely long. Maybe I'll come up and take a look at your progress Ben during my Winter break. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (HidRo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HidRo* »_Updates?

I haven't really had much of a chance to work on the car as of late because of work and Thanksgiving. I am also at a bit of a stand still because I need to order more parts. I ordered the radiator cooling fans and mounting hardware last night so that should be arriving by the end of this week. I need to order a few little things so I can relocate my battery to the trunk. Then the only thing that will be left is the intercooler setup.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (jmaddocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmaddocks* »_Very cool project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Regarding the metal tubing sections for your radiator plumbing, did you get the ends bead rolled? You clearly know your ish better than me, but I had a short section of straight metal tubing on my upper radiator hose that popped off while driving. I ultimately replaced it with tubing with bead rolled ends and have had no problems since. A buddy of mine w/ an LS1 swap in his Cherokee had a similar problem with a lower radiator hose extension on his. Just throwing that out there...









Thank you.







I have considered the fact that my tubing does not have bead rolled ends. I think that the tubing is going to be ok though because it has a larger outer diameter than the inner diameter of the hoses. Ultimately, I want to find some 1.25" tubing and have the ends bead rolled but for now I am using 1.5" tubing and the hoses fit super snug over the tubing. I also think that the longer lower radiator hose is going to help my cooling system by adding a little extra capacity.


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Here's what you need:








http://www.amstreetrod.com/011ASR.php4 
They work great, especially on aluminum tube. This is what I used to make a bunch of joints the for the radiator.
I still have a few feet of tube, if you need some pieces. Maybe we could trade for a DBW pedal mount.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (hallkbrd)*

I know I talked with ptownvdub about this but I would like others to chime in. Somewhere I heard that the VR6 radiator works perfect with exsisting 1.8t rad hoses and lines right up. can anyone confirm


----------



## mslifer12 (Aug 24, 2007)

where did you get your swap at


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (mslifer12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mslifer12* »_where did you get your swap at

I picked my swap up locally from a Volkswagen technician. He got the swap out of a 2004 Jetta that only had 16,000 miles on it when the owner rear ended a street sweeper. The bumper of the street sweeper was tall enough that the Jetta went underneath the street sweeper. The bumper met with the A-pillars and broke the windshield as well as buckling the roof. The engine came out nearly untouched. If you look in the pictures, you can see where there is a small indent on the intake, that is from the hood latch but other than that there is no other damage.
I was able to get a great deal on my swap because the previous owner was going to put the swap into his MK2 GTI but ended up selling the car first. He didn't want the engine and everything else sitting around taking up space in his garage so he told me to shoot him an offer. So $750 later, the 1.8T was delivered to my house. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
But that was just the beginning of the project, I have since had to purchase a bunch of other parts to make the swap possible. I have all my receipts for everything that I have purchased but I don't think I want to add them up.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (theguy1084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theguy1084* »_I know I talked with ptownvdub about this but I would like others to chime in. Somewhere I heard that the VR6 radiator works perfect with exsisting 1.8t rad hoses and lines right up. can anyone confirm









x2 ... I had a hard time finding any information on the best radiator and radiator hose setup for this swap. It would be awesome if there was an OEM option so that way you don't have to make custom hoses.


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

IDK if this helps much, but the system I used was a 84 Jetta rad, with my old 89 16v lower hose, and a 97 2.0 Jetta Upper hose. Workd like a charm for a buddy with the same set up, and i will soon be able to confirm this. Hope it helps someone.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

My Spal thin profile radiator cooling fans arrived in the mail on Friday. I have started working on my custom fan shroud and I think it is going to look and work really well when I get everything finished. Here is a quick picture of how it is going to look ...


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Perfect!!
I just have one fan, and no shroud. It cools pretty decent, so yours will be great, I bet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (HidRo)*

I was thinking of picking up a second fan for my swap. Id run one off the thermo switch and one on a switch in the cabin that I control. The summers here in cincy get hot as hell. I figured id be cool and work good too. But now that its winter ive got time to decide.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (FlyGLI89)*

I was thinking it would be nice to control one of the fans from inside the car. For now, I am using the stock MK4 fan control module which will power the fans. On the low temperature setting, one of the fans will kick in and then on the high temperature setting both fans will run. I think that will give me more than enough airflow since each fan is rated at over 800 cfm.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

My single fan with shroud cools like a mofo. It hasn't been put to the autocross test yet but I'm sure it would do fine.


----------



## dubdubberson (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (GLImax)*

i may be wrong about this but wouldn't you want airflow through the whole radiator???


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (dubdubberson)*

I think he is going to make a box out of the shroud and that it's not just going to go on the back of the radiator, otherwise that would severaly hurt performance and would b idiotic. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (dubdubberson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdubberson* »_i may be wrong about this but wouldn't you want airflow through the whole radiator???

Optimal perfomance= air being sucked through entire radiator.


----------



## dubdubberson (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_
Optimal perfomance= air being sucked through entire radiator.

bah! so was i right or wrong?


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (dubdubberson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdubberson* »_
bah! so was i right or wrong?

you were correct. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If the air doesnot flow through the radiator, the fins will not cool down.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

So I did some more work on my fan shroud. I cut out the holes for the fans as well as welded allen bolts to the shroud to act as studs for mounting the fans onto. I am very happy with the way things turned out. This setup offers nice clearance around the throttle body. The only thing I need to do now is prep and paint the fan shroud.
I do realize that I am cutting down on some of the air that will be able to pass through the radiator but I still think that there will be plenty of air flow. If it is a problem then I might have to drill a series of holes in the shroud to allow air to pass through. But I will worry about that later, this is how things turned out ...


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (GLImax)*

Good job on that shroud! Looks sweet.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (GTi2OV)*

looks good man. better than I could do. I dont think that you should have an issue http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ....how is it attatched to the radiator


_Modified by theguy1084 at 7:53 PM 12-5-2007_


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (theguy1084)*

looks nice man. Your going to have a lot of hat soak in the areas that are covered up by the metal plate but you're building more of a commuter anyways so it shoud'nt make much of a difference for you. I had to make my radiator as efficient as possible as I only had one 12" fan and my radiator was half the size.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (theguy1084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi20V* »_Good job on that shroud! Looks sweet.


_Quote, originally posted by *theguy1084* »_looks good man. better than I could do. I dont think that you should have an issue http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ....how is it attatched to the radiator

Thanks guys. The setup looks even better now that I have paint on the shroud but I don't have any pictures of the complete setup yet. I am still waiting on the wiring harness for fans but that should be arriving early next week. 
In this picture, I circled the four 6mm allen bolts with washers and locking nuts that hold the shroud to the radiator.


----------



## dubdubberson (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

still looking soooo goood and sooo clean man. way to go. you did a good f-n job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (dubdubberson)*

A little update:
I have been waiting on more parts to arrive (coolant fan wiring harness, power steering lines, battery bracket, etc) and I have been laying out my turbo piping but haven't gotten anything yet. So in the meantime, the tach signal converter arrived. I am using the MSD 8920 tach converter from Summit Racing for only $50. I found a place to mount it up under the dash right below the driver's side vent so it is nicely tucked away. I haven't been able to test it yet since I am working on relocating my battery.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

My wiring harness for the fans came in yesterday. Now I just need to wire up the fans. I also installed the new high pressure power steering line that runs from the pump to the steering rack. I also took a picture of my finished radiator cooling fan setup now that the shroud is painted.
























I have not yet had a "I hate the previous owner" moment until last night. I started pulling up the carpet to run my positive battery cable since I am relocating the battery to the trunk. To my disgust, I found that the previous owner had used silicone to glue rubber floor mats to the floor pans. Then he placed some household carpet mat on top of the rubber mats. The carpet mat took on moisture which was causing my car to have a nasty smell inside. The silicone also attracted moisture which is generating surface rust.





















Here is just a teaser picture of the nastiness. I will take more once I get the carpet removed from the car.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*








if there was an icon crying I would put that one up for you cuz that sux


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Good luck on that rust!
I'm not sure if you will have the same problem as me, with that big size radiator...
While driving around, the top hose, will get completely cold!
The coolant temp will raise up to 110c, and the oil temp will come down to 70/80c.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (HidRo)*

So I pulled out the carpet to get a better idea of what sort of rust damage I am going to have to fix on my floor pans. I am not happy with what I found but I guess it could be a lot worse. At least now all the nasty moldy smelly carpet matting is out of the car.








This is how everything looked right after I pulled out the carpet.








Here is the floor mat that the previous owner siliconed to the floor























And here is what I found once I removed the carpet mat.
























The rust is the worst on the passenger's side especially right where the seat anchors to the floor. I have only found one spot on the floor so far that might not be solid. Everything else just looks to be surface rust. I am going to take a wire wheel to the rust spots, remove all of the silicone, remove any of the remaining factory sound deadener, and apply POR-15 to the entire floor. Then I am going to cover the floor in RAAMmat BXT and Ensolite MLC.


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

gitting there


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Just saw that DBW bracket set-up, i think i might do something like that with my swap now.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Just saw that DBW bracket set-up, i think i might do something like that with my swap now. 

So far it seems to work perfectly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

I spent all of Saturday working to get rid of the rust on the floor pans. I used an angle grinder with a wire wheel to remove the rust, glue, and loose paint.








Then I fixed a few of the spots where the rust was the worst. Then I applied several coats of POR-15. I also used seam sealer around all of the newly repaired areas. I also resealed the drain plugs in the floor.
















Now I am working on covering everything with RAAMmat BXT and Ensolite MLC. 








I decided to not use the BMW E30 battery cable to relocate the battery. Instead, I am using a custom made setup that is designed for the MK2. It should be arriving around the end of the year. I also got the battery posts from MMP today in the mail.


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great progress!


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (hallkbrd)*

That fix should hold for forever.







Looks great. Youll be very happy with that. The dynamat in mine made a huge differance and is way nicer, than the moisture retaining nasty stock stuff. Nice work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (FlyGLI89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlyGLI89* »_That fix should hold for forever.







Looks great. Youll be very happy with that. The dynamat in mine made a huge differance and is way nicer, than the moisture retaining nasty stock stuff. Nice work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

I rented a Rug Doctor last night and thoroughly cleaned all of the carpet since I currently have it out of the car. I also carefully spot treated the seats as well. Everything turned out really well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I also continued to work on putting down more of the RAAMmat.
















I am hoping to get the interior all put back together soon so I can continue working under the hood.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

adding more dead weight... tis tis mang


----------



## GTI_Rennfahrer (Oct 2, 2006)

looks awesome ben, great attention to detail.
this may have been an obstacle now, but an opportunity to find out problems now that may have turned into bigger obstacles in the future.
And you'll be able to sleep at night, haha
Nice Work!


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (GLImax)*

lol


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (vrrrrr)*

Hey Ptown, just a little fyi, FLAIR YO CHARGER PIPING!!!!
I Got mine finished and running really nice. I took it for a drive, I drove 5 miles and blew the tubes from the couplings 6 times at only around 4 PSI. Thats nothing. IDK if yours is chipped yet, mine is, but with the increased psi levels, its gotta be flaired. 
Otherwise, everything looks awsome. Nice Work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (FlyGLI89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlyGLI89* »_Hey Ptown, just a little fyi, FLAIR YO CHARGER PIPING!!!!
I Got mine finished and running really nice. I took it for a drive, I drove 5 miles and blew the tubes from the couplings 6 times at only around 4 PSI. Thats nothing. IDK if yours is chipped yet, mine is, but with the increased psi levels, its gotta be flaired. 
Otherwise, everything looks awsome. Nice Work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
read the whole post. he did


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (theguy1084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theguy1084* »_read the whole post. he did









I don't believe he has touched his charger pipes yet.


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: (FlyGLI89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlyGLI89* »_Hey Ptown, just a little fyi, FLAIR YO CHARGER PIPING!!!!

I agree, unless you use T-Bolt clamps, in which case you don't need the boost tubing flaired. 
Having flaired tubes is ok, and if you do that you can usually get away with simple worm clamps. I just prefer T-Bolts, as they are fairly cheep and I know it will never blow off.


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (hallkbrd)*

If your running enough boost theyll blow off, even with the tbolts, its just a simple cheap insurance to have them flaired. Plus if your running 2.5" tubing you can use a bead roller to flaire them, thats what I am going to do.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (FlyGLI89)*

I found a place locally that will bead roll and weld up all of my aluminum tubing. The only reason I haven't started working on the intercooler setup is because the intercooler that I want to run is back ordered until after Christmas ... still.








Here are a few progress pictures of the interior. I finished covering everything in RAAMmat and then I moved on to the Ensolite. I think this combination will make for a very quiet and comfortable interior.
































This is how the car sits until after Christmas when I can work on it again.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_
I don't believe he has touched his charger pipes yet. 

Sorry I was thinking of another post I thought that he did...


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: (FlyGLI89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlyGLI89* »_If your running enough boost theyll blow off, even with the tbolts, its just a simple cheap insurance to have them flaired. Plus if your running 2.5" tubing you can use a bead roller to flaire them, thats what I am going to do. 

At some really high PSI, that could happen. At 20 PSI, no way, even in a boost / vacuum situation (that I ran with a lysholm for years). In fact, even after I removed the clamps, the silicone and rubber hose was so "attached" to the pipes I had to really tug on them to get them off. Since the 1.8T setup is boost only, it's even easier on the connections. 
Sorry, didn't intend to hijack this thread... 


_Modified by hallkbrd at 10:46 AM 12-23-2007_


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (hallkbrd)*

Daymn that interior looks really great. Thatll be really quiet and comfortable.


----------



## ILUSV (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (FlyGLI89)*

nice work on the interior http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif something I always wanted to do but never done...Kudos for doing it


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (ILUSV)*

Use hairspray on the pipes/ silicone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

sweet swap bro! looks really clean and fresh, what tranny are you using as i didn't read through all 13 pages...


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_sweet swap bro! looks really clean and fresh, what tranny are you using as i didn't read through all 13 pages...

Thanks man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I am currently running the stock O2O with a 16v pressure plate and clutch and resurfaced flywheel. I am planning on upgrading to an O2A some time in the future.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Parts have been arriving like mad since Christmas.








I ordered the USRT universal battery mount to hold my 15 lbs. Deka battery. I also purchased a very high quality battery relocation kit that is designed for the MK2 from a company named Positive Grounds.
I have been working on getting the battery holder and battery relocation kit installed in the car. Here is a picture of the hole that I had to drill in the firewall for the bulkhead pass-through that the battery relocation kit utilizes:








Here are a few pictures with the pass-through in place and what everything will look like with the battery cable attached to the pass-through.
























Here are a few pictures of the rest of the battery relocation kit.








And the 200 amp ANL fuse to protect the new battery setup.








I am locating the battery to the passenger side of the trunk. Here is a picture of how the bracket will sit once everything is in place.








And here are a few pictures of what my fiance got me for Christmas ... a Mason-Tech Sumpsaver skidplate.


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Looking good, interesting firewall pass-through. Good going with the in-line fuse, you don't want a short causing battery problems.
I like the skid plate! Although, when you call for a Corrado 1.8T one they go... hmmm... not sure about that...








What gauge wire does the kit use? I tried a ETX20L Deka on a lysholm'd PG and it didn't cut it with 1-0 size wire from the trunk. Thus I went back to the red-top Optima. Hope you have better luck with the (probably) easier to turn 1.8T engine.


_Modified by hallkbrd at 7:27 PM 1-2-2008_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (hallkbrd)*

you might end up having to put a bigger battery if you insist on the battery being in the trunk. my 15lb deka barely starts my car in the cold up front.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

How about the 15lbs ones that USRT sells. Are they any good?


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (theguy1084)*

Looks awesome... my compliments. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (JettaDriverFound)*

the braille ones are just deka ones with a guarenteed CCA and a 3 year warrenty. you can buy 3 dekas for the price of 1 braille. its just the fact that they are so damn small. if you leave anything on or it doesnt turn over first few tries you are done for. i recoomend a jump pack and jumper cables to anyone who uses these batteries as a just in case.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Yesterday after work I got the battery holder and everything else in place for the trunk mount battery setup that I am using. Before I made anything too permanent, I did a test run to see how well the small 15 lbs. Deka would turn over the 1.8T especially with the battery relocation kit. 
The Deka that I have has been sitting in my garage in its box for about 2 months now. It was at about 80% when I hooked it up to the car. The car has also not been started in about a month and a half. My garage was also a chilly 45 degrees last night. I figured all these things would help to provide a somewhat realistic scenario for testing out my new setup.
Everything worked great! The car started right up without hesitation. The battery provided ample power to the starter and everything seemed to work perfect. I also started the car about 6 times in a row with very little run time just to make sure that the battery had enough reserve to keep up with the demands of the starter.
I think that the battery and the battery relocation kit will work great as long as I am mindful of the fact that the battery doesn't have a ton of reserve that a larger battery would have. I also don't plan to drive the car much if at all in cold winter like conditions. Just in case, I do have a battery booster pack that I will have with me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Here is a picture of the battery and holder mounted in the rear of the trunk:


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

*My intercooler troubles have been solved!







* 
Since the intercooler that I was originally trying to purchase seemed to be back ordered indefinitely, I decided to look around the classifieds on the vortex for an intercooler and came across a killer deal that I couldn't pass up. I can't wait to get it installed.
































This thing is very high quality.






















Thanks Miek! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dedgsus (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey Ptown, did you see this on craigslist? Or is it too big?
http://portland.craigslist.org....html


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

How many AMPS does that battery deliver?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Hey Ptown, did you see this on craigslist? Or is it too big?
http://portland.craigslist.org....html

The dimensions on that particular intercooler were too big for me to be able to easily fit it in between the core support and the radiator.


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Everything is looking awsome. The battery electrical terminal on the fire wall is pretty slick. Nice work keep it up!


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (FlyGLI89)*

Dang Ben, nice intercooler setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_Dang Ben, nice intercooler setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks, Stu.
This weekend, instead of working on the car, I was out buying another MK2.







However, I did began working on the building the false floor for the hatch area. I still need to finish assembling it and then I am going to cover it in the same sound deadening that I used throughout the rest of the car. I also put the carpet back in the car.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

ah, the mk2 crave is addicting. There needs to be a government sponsored rehab porgram that we can all check into.








Are you going to put a sub in the floor board you are designing?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_ah, the mk2 crave is addicting. There needs to be a government sponsored rehab porgram that we can all check into.








Are you going to put a sub in the floor board you are designing?

I am constantly trying to keep my MK2 addiction in check but this weekend I went out of control and ended up with another car.







I admit that I have a problem, isn't that the first step to recovery?
The false floor is not going to house a subwoofer although I was thinking about that as I was building it. The reason it isn't just a single sheet of particle board is because the floor of the hatch isn't perfectly flat. I have already spent more time on the floor than I was hoping since I didn't account for the floor not being flat but I think the end result will be worth it.


----------



## DJNacka (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

this car is going to be sick
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to doing things correctly


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (DJNacka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DJNacka* »_this car is going to be sick
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to doing things correctly

Thank you. I try to spend the extra time to do things right but sometimes I feel like I am not making as much progress as I should. Oh well, in the end it will be worth it. I think I have finally wrapped up my latest little time consuming side project on the car and I am very happy with the outcome. Here are a few pictures of the hatch area with the false floor in place.
















Now I just need to figure out a good way to run the positive battery cable so it isn't too noticeable but the inline fuse is causing me a few problems.


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Looks good. Good luck with the pos. cable


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (FlyGLI89)*

Do the sumpsavers fit all motor swaps in MK2s?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Do the sumpsavers fit all motor swaps in MK2s?

Yes they do. Click here for more information about these awesome skidplates. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
That is beauty, pure and simple ... err ... maybe not simple but whatever









How is all of that a beauty?








You dont need any of that crap to run the motor. And to save you a headach in tuning if you plan on changing any bolt-on's. Go SEM. 
*Word from the Wise.*










_Modified by 1.8TRabbit at 4:57 PM 1-9-2008_


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

I finished putting all of the interior back in the car last night. I am very happy with the way things turned out. The only thing that I still need to take care of is installing the rear speakers but that will be easy since I already have the wiring in place. I might also switch all of the dash lights from green to red and blue LEDs so the dash has a color scheme similar to the MK4 dash lights.
Here is a picture showing how I mounted the 200 amp fuse for the positive battery cable.
















This is a close-up shot.


----------



## GTI_Rennfahrer (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

WOW!!!!!






















Really Nice!
I think the red and blue LEDs would look pretty good too, but wouldn't it be a lot of work?


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (GTI_Rennfahrer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI_Rennfahrer* »_
I think the red and blue LEDs would look pretty good too, but wouldn't it be a lot of work?

No. its really easy, the hardest part of doing it is removiong the cluster. 
Ptown - That floor and rear end turned out awsome. Really nice work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (FlyGLI89)*

I have already started putting LEDs in the switches. The LEDs look so much better than the original incandescent bulbs. The instrument cluster will be the hardest part of the light conversion but that still isn't all that bad.
Thanks for all the compliments everyone.


----------



## vwbobd (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (Mk2-SAiNT 2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2-SAiNT 2.0* »_
that scares me and would also give me a headache. 


that gives me a stiffy!!!


----------



## Mylch (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_Yesterday after work I got the battery holder and everything else in place for the trunk mount battery setup that I am using. Before I made anything too permanent, I did a test run to see how well the small 15 lbs. Deka would turn over the 1.8T especially with the battery relocation kit. 
The Deka that I have has been sitting in my garage in its box for about 2 months now. It was at about 80% when I hooked it up to the car. The car has also not been started in about a month and a half. My garage was also a chilly 45 degrees last night. I figured all these things would help to provide a somewhat realistic scenario for testing out my new setup.
Everything worked great! The car started right up without hesitation. The battery provided ample power to the starter and everything seemed to work perfect. I also started the car about 6 times in a row with very little run time just to make sure that the battery had enough reserve to keep up with the demands of the starter.
I think that the battery and the battery relocation kit will work great as long as I am mindful of the fact that the battery doesn't have a ton of reserve that a larger battery would have. I also don't plan to drive the car much if at all in cold winter like conditions. Just in case, I do have a battery booster pack that I will have with me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Here is a picture of the battery and holder mounted in the rear of the trunk:

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (Mylch)*

Who did you get the Deka batt. I am thinking about doing the same but keeping the batt up front


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (theguy1084)*

motorcycle/ATV/snowmobile place.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_motorcycle/ATV/snowmobile place.

I picked my Deka up from a local battery dealer called United Battery but I know you can also get the Deka batteries online as well.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

http://www.bigcrank.com


----------



## bhwakeboarder (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

hey ptown,
Are you running hydro or cable clutch? If hydro, do you know where to get the reinforcement bracket for the clutch master cylinder and stuff? I guess your running the MKII pedal cluster with DBW fabbed gas pedal? 
Also what have you done about 100mm axle flanges? 
I'm doing a code AWD swap (2000 GTI) into my 88 GTI starting on monday 1/21. I have the entire donor, so hopefully it goes pretty smooth.


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (bhwakeboarder)*

Hes Runing a cluctch cable with an O2O, from an old mk2. And yes, he just welded the DBW braket to the old pedal cluster. With this set up, he doesnt need aftermarket axle flanges. You would need them though if you were to utilize the O2J that came on your 00 GTI. You can get the hydro clutch brakets off of coraddos, b3 passats, and some other cars.


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (FlyGLI89)*

Oh, and if you go hydro clutch, youll need a new pedal cluster too. One off of a B3 passat or rado or other. Hope this helps.


----------



## bhwakeboarder (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (FlyGLI89)*

so I can't use everything off of the 2000? Pedal cluster, hydro bracket, etc? Like I said, I've got the whole car.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Super Nice work man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (bhwakeboarder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhwakeboarder* »_hey ptown,
Are you running hydro or cable clutch? If hydro, do you know where to get the reinforcement bracket for the clutch master cylinder and stuff? I guess your running the MKII pedal cluster with DBW fabbed gas pedal?
 
I am running a cable clutch but if you want to run the hydro clutch setup, Futrell Autowerks sells the reinforcement bracket. Click here to go to their hybrid parts page.
Since I am running the stock cable clutch and DBW, I did have to fab up the pedal assembly. I have more information on page 10 of this build thread. Here are a few pictures from that page:


















_Quote, originally posted by *bhwakeboarder* »_Also what have you done about 100mm axle flanges?
 
Since I am running the stock O2O transmission, I didn't have to worry about the axle flanges. But I think that the New Beetle TDI and 2.0L uses 100mm axle flanges that you can use in your case. The MK4 TDI Jettas and Golfs might also use 100mm axle flanges but I am not 100% sure. Can some one confirm this?

_Quote, originally posted by *bhwakeboarder* »_so I can't use everything off of the 2000? Pedal cluster, hydro bracket, etc? Like I said, I've got the whole car.

I agree with what FlyGLI89 said, you will need to get the Corrado or Passat pedal cluster in order to run the hydro clutch setup. Although, if you want to do a lot of fabrication, you might be able to get the MK4 pedal cluster to work. I think that is what VR6GTI'00' did on his swap. Here is his build thread.
Hope that helps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_Super Nice work man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thank you! I am hoping to have some more update pictures after this weekend.


----------



## bhwakeboarder (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
Hope that helps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Yes, it does thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sounds like it would be easier for me to buy the cable clutch conversion kit for the O2J and fab the DBW pedal on the MKII pedal cluster? Unless there's just a huge advantage to running hydro? what would you do?


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (bhwakeboarder)*

Hydro is alittle more comfortable and it is self adjusting. Go hydro, b/c it will also save you like $400 in the hydro to cable conversion.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (bhwakeboarder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhwakeboarder* »_
Yes, it does thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sounds like it would be easier for me to buy the cable clutch conversion kit for the O2J and fab the DBW pedal on the MKII pedal cluster? Unless there's just a huge advantage to running hydro? what would you do? 

If I was to do it all over again, I would run a hydro clutch setup with an O2A transmission since it is automatically adjusting.


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_If I was to do it all over again, I would run a hydro clutch setup with an O2A transmission since it is automatically adjusting. 

The O2J's are nice too. and they require just as much modification as an O2A to work, and they sometimes may cost less to buy.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (FlyGLI89)*

I am going for the hydro clutch on my swap and havent thought much about it until now. Couldnt I just mount the MK4 clutch assembly in as is...


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (theguy1084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theguy1084* »_Couldnt I just mount the MK4 clutch assembly in as is...

I know the MK2 and MK4 pedal clusters are different but I am not sure about the clutch assemblies ... hmm.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

I finally got around to installing my Mason-Tech Sumpsaver skidplate over the weekend. The thing is awesome and was a breeze to install. Now I just need to put the car on coilovers ...








Other than that, progress has been slow for the past week. I kept running into different issues with my airbox setup and radiator setup. Over the weekend, I worked on sorting out the last bit of the wiring under the hood. Now I just need to integrate the new fan wiring harness into the MK4 wiring harness. I also need to mount the MK4 power distribution block. The power steering is now all hooked up. Hopefully, I will finally be able to tackle the intercooler setup.


----------



## bhwakeboarder (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (theguy1084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theguy1084* »_Couldnt I just mount the MK4 clutch assembly in as is...


You can. I just read VR6GTI'00' 's swap thread and he shows exactly how to fab up the mkIV pedal cluster in the MKII. BUT, he later runs into problems with the MKIV brake master cylinder though because of different size fittings and ABS. 
I wonder if you can run the MKIV cluster with the MKII brake master cylinder? I need to know that before I decide to go hydro or cable clutch. 
The cable conversions are like $299 now. Thats why i thought it might be worth it to save the headache, order the cable conversion and fab the DBW pedal on the MKII cluster. That way I can leave the ABS and mkIV cluster fab work alone.


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (bhwakeboarder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhwakeboarder* »_

You can. I just read VR6GTI'00' 's swap thread and he shows exactly how to fab up the mkIV pedal cluster in the MKII. BUT, he later runs into problems with the MKIV brake master cylinder though because of different size fittings and ABS. 
I wonder if you can run the MKIV cluster with the MKII brake master cylinder? I need to know that before I decide to go hydro or cable clutch. 
The cable conversions are like $299 now. Thats why i thought it might be worth it to save the headache, order the cable conversion and fab the DBW pedal on the MKII cluster. That way I can leave the ABS and mkIV cluster fab work alone.


I did the same as him, utilizing the mk4 pedals, booster, master. The 23mm master only has two holes and they are larger. Its all in his post how to accomplish it. I actually made custom lines for mine though. 
I tried to make the pedals work with the corrado booster setup, and I don't see a way to make it possible. Mk2 and 22mm masters do not bolt up to mk4 boosters.


----------



## bhwakeboarder (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (GTi2OV)*

Ptown, your doing a great job on your project - good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Same goes for you other guys, I've checked out your build threads too. You guys and VR6GTI00 have inspired me to tackle the MKII 1.8t project too. 
Well, after much research, I've decided to go with a cable conversion for my 02J. I picked it up for about $240 off a guy who never installed his. I will just mod the DBW pedal in the MKII cluster as Mr. Ptown has done here. I also got ahold of some 100mm axle flanges from a TDI 02J, a g60 flywheel, Sachs VR6 clutch, underdrive pulleys, 3in downpipe w/ high flow cat and some other stuff like single round rad support stuff, BFI motor mounts and Futrell FMIC with pre fabbed piping off VR6GTI00's old MKII 1.8t. So I'm *finally* on the way to starting my 1.8t project. I decided to round up everything I needed first to make the swap less time consuming. 
I'm going to make a build thread soon, but just to let you MKII 1.8t guys know...I've got an 1988 16v GTI. I bought a wrecked 2000 GTI donor car, engine code AWD. Donor car is GIAC chipped, 85k and not much is left of it except dash w/ cluster, column, wheel, shifter assembly, motor, trans, harness, ECU, core support, radiator and the rest of the engine accessories. Basically, has everything I need. 
Ptown, I have just a couple of questions for you...
Is there any way I could get some dimensions/measurements of the revised DBW bracket you constructed? Please -







I'd be willing to paypal you some beer money. 
Also, do any of you know what exact sensors are absolutely needed to be plugged in to allow the car to not run in limp mode? I have very little wiring experience and I'm going to do the same as Ptown here and run a combo of the MKII and MKIV harness. I will have the Immo stuff hooked up along with the engine wiring. Pretty much, I'm wanting to chop anything thats not engine, cluster, ignition, DBW related. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (bhwakeboarder)*

i think with some of the chips and resistors you can eliminate SAI and EGR and other **** like that.


----------



## bhwakeboarder (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Yeah, SAI will be a goner. I know some people are that are immo with chip are not running SAI and its not giving them limp problems. Probably will leave the EGR there though.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (theguy1084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theguy1084* »_Couldnt I just mount the MK4 clutch assembly in as is...

You would need to modify the shaft on the clutch master where it connects to the clutch pedal. The Mk4 uses a plastic clip to hold the ball end into the pedal and the earlier hydro setups have a U shaped bracket that fits around the pedal arm.
I decided rather than modifying the clutch MC I'd just use corrado 02A clutch master and slave.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (bhwakeboarder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhwakeboarder* »_Also, do any of you know what exact sensors are absolutely needed to be plugged in to allow the car to not run in limp mode? I have very little wiring experience and I'm going to do the same as Ptown here and run a combo of the MKII and MKIV harness. I will have the Immo stuff hooked up along with the engine wiring. Pretty much, I'm wanting to chop anything thats not engine, cluster, ignition, DBW related. Thanks in advance.

The GIAC chip you mentioned will need resisters if your do not reconnect the emissions equipment. Other tuners are more willing to program out those aspects of the ECU in their chips.
Basically as long as the knock, crank, cam, tb and coil harnesses are plugged in you will not have limp issues, just CEL issues.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*

if you find a b4 passat pedal cluster it will bolt up in a mk2 but will accept the mk3/mk4 style master cyl


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (bhwakeboarder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhwakeboarder* »_Ptown, your doing a great job on your project - good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Same goes for you other guys, I've checked out your build threads too. You guys and VR6GTI00 have inspired me to tackle the MKII 1.8t project too.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *bhwakeboarder* »_Ptown, I have just a couple of questions for you...
Is there any way I could get some dimensions/measurements of the revised DBW bracket you constructed? Please -







I'd be willing to paypal you some beer money.

I really should have taken measurements of my DBW bracket setup when I made it and I even thought about it but at the time I just wanted to get everything put back together. Let me see what sort of measurements I can come up with. It is going to be a little more difficult now that everything is back in place under the dash.









_Quote, originally posted by *bhwakeboarder* »_Also, do any of you know what exact sensors are absolutely needed to be plugged in to allow the car to not run in limp mode? I have very little wiring experience and I'm going to do the same as Ptown here and run a combo of the MKII and MKIV harness. I will have the Immo stuff hooked up along with the engine wiring. Pretty much, I'm wanting to chop anything thats not engine, cluster, ignition, DBW related. Thanks in advance.

If you are going to be running with the immobilizer in place you will need the following parts from the MK4:
- ECU
- Instrument Cluster
- Ignition switch with key

_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_Basically as long as the knock, crank, cam, tb and coil harnesses are plugged in you will not have limp issues, just CEL issues.

I think you also need at least the primary O2 sensor in order to not run in limp mode. I also know that the MAF and the MAP sensors are important to the management of the engine as well.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

I haven't posted any new updates for a few days even though I have been working on the car. Progress has been slow but steady and I am addressing a few things that have been needing attention for a while.
I have finally decided to finish tackling the last of the wiring under the hood. Everything has been in place for a while now but it just wasn't very tidy. I also have the new fan wiring harness in place and have since removed the old MK4 fan wiring harness.








I also decided to remove the A/C compressor since there really is going to be no easy way to install a working A/C system in the car especially with the intercooler mounted in front of the radiator. I have an OEM non-A/C belt on order that should be arriving soon.








As I was working on unloading the belt tensioner for the accessory serpentine belt, I started to smell gas. I noticed that as I moved the fuel lines, gas was seeping past the hose where it was clamped to the fuel rail.














This was a problem that I am glad I noticed early on before it became a disaster. What I came to find out was that I had an issue with the size of fuel line I was using. The stock MK2 fittings by the shock tower use 1/4" fuel line but the MK4 fuel rail and fuel lines use 5/16" fuel line. The 1/4" line that I was running was getting overstressed and the inner liner cracked over time, causing the fuel to seep past the connection at the fuel rail. 
To fix the problem, I had custom fittings made that used my MK2 fittings with 5/16" fuel line instead of 1/4" fuel line. Here is the end result:


----------



## bhwakeboarder (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Doing a fine job. Good to see progress on the project. Things will get rolling for me this weekend.


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (bhwakeboarder)*

Nice work mang. Its good to see some new updates.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (bhwakeboarder)*

Man you are putting my swap to shame.

_Quote, originally posted by *bhwakeboarder* »_Yeah, SAI will be a goner. I know some people are that are immo with chip are not running SAI and its not giving them limp problems. Probably will leave the EGR there though.

The 1.8t does not have an egr.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (theguy1084)*

Finally, all of the wiring under the hood is in place. I have to get a new ground strap and a longer positive wire to feed the MK4 distribution block but that is going to be taken care of today.








A few of the parts I ordered last week arrived last night and among them was the new accessory serpentine belt.
The original belt with the A/C compressor removed.








The new belt.
















Here are a few other pictures of the car as it sits.
















And a few more pictures with the intercooler, although the intercooler will be mounted higher up in the core support.
















In order to get the intercooler and radiator to fit, I am going to have to do a little bit of custom fab work with the upper radiator hose since I am running the G60 radiator. I can't believe how much work I have put into making this radiator setup work with my swap.







But now the fun of laying out the intercooler piping will finally begin.


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

I would highly recomend moving the I/C up further, you bumper will deffinatly interfer with the air flow through that in the position its in. 
Otherwise, awsome progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (FlyGLI89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlyGLI89* »_I would highly recomend moving the I/C up further, you bumper will deffinatly interfer with the air flow through that in the position its in. 
Otherwise, awsome progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The intercooler was just sitting there to give me an idea of how it would look behind the core support. I would have set it up higher for the picture but couldn't find anything to hold it there. I really just wanted to snap a few pictures for fun.







In the end it will be mounted higher up on the core support very similar to yours.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

I fabricated the lowered brackets for the intercooler last night. They are made from 1/8" thick aluminum and seem to do a great job of holding the intercooler in place.
























The top of the intercooler still needs to be secured to the core support but other than that it is in place. The next thing to do will be to make custom mounts for the radiator.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Why not lower?
I believe it's easier to do the intake pipes and all.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (HidRo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HidRo* »_Why not lower?
I believe it's easier to do the intake pipes and all.


I am running small bumpers on my car so there is nowhere to put the intercooler without making it super visible. Putting the intercooler behind the core support definitely requires more fabrication especially since the radiator has to be moved but in the end I think it will work out. I test fitted the grill with the intercooler in place and you couldn't even tell that it was behind there. So far the car still looks to be mostly stock. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

your pipes can be super short with it behind the grill.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

How far in did you have to move your radiator?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

you basically jsut need to make the rad sit straight not on an angle.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_How far in did you have to move your radiator?

It doesn't really have to be moved much ...

_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_you basically jsut need to make the rad sit straight not on an angle.

That is exactly what I have to do. It will sit straight and the edge of the radiator will line up with the edge of the core support. Once the intercooler is all in place and I get the radiator brackets fabricated, I will post a few pictures that will help to clarify things a bit better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

The intercooler is securely mounted to the core support now. It required an additional bracket to support the top of the intercooler.
Here is a picture of the aluminum brackets that I made:








With the way the intercooler sits in the core support, the radiator and the fans fit perfectly in between the core support and the engine. I am also able to utilize two of the original mounting locations for the radiator but I still have to make two new brackets to support the radiator on the passenger's side of the core support.
Here is a shot from the front of the car with the intercooler and radiator in place:








Here are two shots from above showing the clearance between the intercooler, radiator and fans, and the engine. I like how the radiator no longer sits at an angle but there sure is very little room to get to anything on the front of the engine.

























And here is an overall shot of the engine bay in its current state:










_Modified by PtownVdub at 3:51 PM 2-1-2008_


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

how close is yours to the motor mount? mine at an angle is under 2" which is plenty close for me (bad pic but its close at the bottom)


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*

Looks clean as hell dude. Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Oh_My_VR6)*

nicely done Ben http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ILUSV (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (GLImax)*

looks OEM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice work


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_how close is yours to the motor mount? mine at an angle is under 2" which is plenty close for me 

Between the radiator and the motor mount, I have close to 2" or room as well. The clearance between everything in the front of the engine bay is very minimal but so far nothing seems to be interfering.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

even with the fans? I've got a single Permacool 12" unit that if not mounted at the very top of my rad hits the mount even when angled as factory!


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Oh_My_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oh_My_VR6* »_Looks clean as hell dude. Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_nicely done Ben http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Quote, originally posted by *ILUSV* »_looks OEM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice work

Thanks for the compliments! 
I made some serious progress over the weekend ... I bled the power steering system and it is working great. I made the brackets to hold the radiator in place. I finished hooking up the coolant system which required a lot of work because I had to move things around in order to make everything work. I also shortened up my lower radiator hose a little bit since my other setup was interfering with the radiator. I also filled the coolant system with G12 coolant. 
Now I am just waiting on the silicone couplers and t-bolts to show up in the mail.







Besides the boost tubing, there are a few minor things under the hood that need attention but then the car will ready to run. I can't wait!


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_even with the fans? I've got a single Permacool 12" unit that if not mounted at the very top of my rad hits the mount even when angled as factory!

Hmm ... I don't have any clearance issues between the motor mount and the radiator or cooling fans. I will see if I can try and take a picture of that area of the engine bay ...


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Here are a few pictures of this weekends work.
Lower radiator bracket on the passenger's side:
















Upper radiator bracket on the passenger's side (I trimmed down the original bracket and then made another bracket out of 1/8" steel that attachs to the core support):








I had to trim part of the core support where the upper radiator bracket on the driver's side is located:








I had to run different coolant lines for the factory oil cooler since I changed the way the coolant neck is oriented. This was necessary to get the proper angle for the upper radiator hose:


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Is that a metal timing plug in your bell housing?? If so I have NEVER seen one. They are always green plastic.
EDIT: oops looks like black plastic


_Modified by DubGray1.8T at 10:18 PM 2-4-2008_


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (DubGray1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubGray1.8T* »_Is that a metal timing plug in your bell housing?? If so I have NEVER seen one. They are always green plastic.
EDIT: oops looks like black plastic

The timing plug has silver paint on it but it is not metal but that would be cool if it was ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

The plastic is usually fine as long as you use the right tool to get it out and don't crack it.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

This arrived in the mail last night ...
























Now work can begin on laying out the boost tubing.


----------



## dedgsus (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Let me know what night you decide to fire this thing up, I want to be there







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI_Rennfahrer (Oct 2, 2006)

x2


----------



## vwjrm (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

where are the silicone couplers and t-bolts from. I'm assuming that it is a generic kit that you are just going to piece together? Look great, keep up the good work.


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (GTI_Rennfahrer)*

X3 ...
...Just jokin
The mounts for the rad look awsome and are really clean. Nice work.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (vwjrm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjrm* »_where are the silicone couplers and t-bolts from. I'm assuming that it is a generic kit that you are just going to piece together? Look great, keep up the good work.

I ordered all of the silicone couplers, reducers, and t-bolts online from a place called www.siliconeintakes.com. They have very good prices and super quick shipping. The 2.5" aluminum tubing I picked up online as well. Now I just have to piece together my own custom setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

why aren't you using the R gas pedal man? Doesn't fit?


----------



## kmy77rabbit (Mar 17, 2004)

He got a whole set of tt pedals instead


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_why aren't you using the R gas pedal man? Doesn't fit? 

The R32 gas pedal cover fit perfectly but I didn't have the matching clutch and brake pedal covers. I was going to buy the other pedal covers to match the gas pedal but like kmy77rabbit said, I found a set of TT pedals for a killer price and decided to go that route instead.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

cool cool. Maybe I'll pick the r pedal up from you then. I have sparco covers, but I don't want to drill through my gas pedal, so I'm missing a cover for it.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

I have the tubing from the intercooler to the intake mocked up but since I have been waiting on a few more silicone couplers to arrive in the mail, I haven't been able to mock up much else. I am hoping the rest of the couplers arrive either today or tomorrow.
Since I am not going to be running the Secondary Air Pump, I needed to block off the inlet to the kombi valve. I thought about eliminating the entire valve but decided that it would just be easier to leave it. This is what I made to block off the Secondary Air Pump inlet on the kombi valve:
















I really wish that I could have made the plate using a CNC machine but I don't have one at my disposal. Instead, I took two pieces of 1/8" aluminum and cut them to the proper shape. Then I used a hole saw to cut out a 7/8" hole so that the kombi valve inlet would seal against the aluminum plate. Then I used a little JB Weld to fuse the two pieces of aluminum together. Once the JB Weld had dried I polished everything.


----------



## bhwakeboarder (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Good job on the SAI block off. Some website is selling a pre fabbed block off plate like that for $35







I've eliminated mine as well and I'm going to make a block off plate too. 
I think you might need to put a resistor in the SAI wiring somewhere since you eliminated it - not for sure though.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (bhwakeboarder)*

He has kept the kombi valve (and I assume still plugged in), there is no need for a resister. The resister is for when the valve is no longer installed, and the pre-made block offs go on the head not the valve.


----------



## VR6'D (Oct 5, 2005)

This car is gonna be straight silly when its finished. Cant wait to see the end result.


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (VR6'D)*

Hey Ben,
Nice build thread man! Just read through the whole thing, and it looks like your doing a really clean job on everything. Glad you'll be able to put those brakes to good use soon.


----------



## Clownracer v2 (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (evil-e)*

great thread so far!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Clownracer v2)*

A dude BakBer is selling the block off plates for the 24v (i think they are the same) for $5 cut from a CNC machine. PM him and he will hook you up.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (evil-e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evil-e* »_Hey Ben,
Nice build thread man! Just read through the whole thing, and it looks like your doing a really clean job on everything. Glad you'll be able to put those brakes to good use soon.









Thanks Ethan!
So I have been super busy and haven't had a chance to update the thread. Last Friday I picked up a Corrado 11" brake setup that I am replacing the original 9.4" brakes with. The setup came with everything that I needed plus the 22mm master cylinder still attached the to brake booster. The car is going to stop much better now.
The original setup (They have seen better days ...):
















The replacement setup
















A side-by-side comparison


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_A dude BakBer is selling the block off plates for the 24v (i think they are the same) for $5 cut from a CNC machine. PM him and he will hook you up.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1

Does this block off plate eliminate the entire valve or just block off the Secondary Air Pump inlet into the valve? I am leaving the valve in place but am just blocking off the inlet for the Secondary Air Pump. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
Does this block off plate eliminate the entire valve or just block off the Secondary Air Pump inlet into the valve? I am leaving the valve in place but am just blocking off the inlet for the Secondary Air Pump. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

It eliminates the whole valve. What is the purpose of keeping the air pump if you are not going to use it?


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

you SOB I want your rotors


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_It eliminates the whole valve. What is the purpose of keeping the air pump if you are not going to use it?

I apologize for my lack of clarity ... So the combi valve is still in place but the Secondary Air Pump had been removed. I blocked off the inlet on the combi valve where the Secondary Air Pump used to be attached. I left the valve in place because I didn't want to have to mess with the vacuum line that is connected to the valve or anything like that. Plus, at the time I could only find the CNC block off plates for $35. The plate that you showed me though looks very nice and is also nicely priced.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Last night, I was finally able to start putting the front suspension and brakes back together. In the process of the brake swap, I also replaced several worn out suspension components. I installed new steering rack boots, new outter tie-rod ends, control arms with R32/TT rear bushings, new sway bar end links, and new bolts and nuts for the control arms and ball joints. All the original bushings were very worn and needed to be replaced. Here is what the original sway bar end links looked like ...








Here are the new brakes in place.
















I still need to hook up the brakes, replace the master cylinder, and bleed the brake system but things are coming together. I also need to finish up the boost tubing since the brake job has been distracting me for the last week.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
Does this block off plate eliminate the entire valve or just block off the Secondary Air Pump inlet into the valve? I am leaving the valve in place but am just blocking off the inlet for the Secondary Air Pump. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Honestly put the block off on the head and put a resistor in across the terminals of the pumps electrical connector. Solves both the desire not to use it and gets it out of the car. Even better would be to block off the head and get a chip that ignores the missing pump without the need for a resistor.


----------



## GTI_Rennfahrer (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice work, going to look awesome!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (GTI_Rennfahrer)*

Oh, i hate tie rod ends







. They make me want to punch a pregnant woman


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Oh, i hate tie rod ends







. They make me want to punch a pregnant woman









Yeah the tie rod ends were a pain to get off but nothing compared to rear bolt holding the control arms in place ... I thought I was going to snap my 3' Snap-On breaker bar in half because I had to apply so much force to break the bolts loose. This was even after I soaked all the bolts in PB-Blaster for 2 days ...


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
Yeah the tie rod ends were a pain to get off but nothing compared to rear bolt holding the control arms in place ... I thought I was going to snap my 3' Snap-On breaker bar in half because I had to apply so much force to break the bolts loose. This was even after I soaked all the bolts in PB-Blaster for 2 days ...









Hahaha that happend to me too, but i had less patients than you and just cut them off with a cut off wheel.















Its all lookin great, keep up the great work


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

awesome swap. im watching this!


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*

I got this for IE to block the combi valve. 
http://www.intengineering.com/...32093


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Oh, i hate tie rod ends







. They make me want to punch a pregnant woman









smack the steering knuckle with a BFH, the tapered rod end will pop out.


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

tap it in two spots and they usually pop right out.


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

I have used an impact chissel. Worked well.


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (A2brb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2brb* »_I have used an impact chissel. Worked well.
 Itf you are never going to reuse them. .


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (DubGray1.8T)*

when pb blaster doesnt do it you know your in a tough situation


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (theguy1084)*

The new brakes are now installed. I also installed the 22mm master cylinder with the new brake booster. I bled and flushed the entire brake system so now the car should have some good stopping power. Down the road, I think I am going to replace my rear calipers with the aluminum MK4 calipers.
I have started laying out the rest of the intercooler piping and I think I almost have everything the way that I want it. I still have to figure out exactly where the air cleaner is going to live and how that piping is going to be routed.








The lower tubing with the hump connector will be replaced by a single length of tubing.


----------



## dubdubberson (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
Yeah the tie rod ends were a pain to get off but nothing compared to rear bolt holding the control arms in place ... I thought I was going to snap my 3' Snap-On breaker bar in half because I had to apply so much force to break the bolts loose. This was even after I soaked all the bolts in PB-Blaster for 2 days ...









that's what is keeping me from putting on my prothane kit


----------



## GTI_Rennfahrer (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Ben, this looks so clean, very nice work!








As far as my $0.02, I would say either a short-ram, but it looks like you will have to get some intake piping to clear the boost tubing, or you could just make a custom cold-air intake that either routes below or above the boost tubing, it is hard to see from the pics where the most room and comfort would be for the intake piping to run, but you've done amazing work so far, so I'm guessing you will find some awesome way to complete the intake.
Great Work!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_ Down the road, I think I am going to replace my rear calipers with the aluminum MK4 calipers.


 One of the best mods I have ever done!!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (DubGray1.8T)*

Oh, i also got the total Prothane bushing kit, and the control arm bushings were a PITA. I ended up cutting all the rubber out, then taking a sawzall to the metal band ring that slips into the control arm. I would also recomend cutting the other control arm bushing out with a sawzall.
Man, that day was like Oregon Sawzall Massacre


----------



## theoldap1 (Dec 25, 2006)

PtownVdub you pill popping animal! Have I told you that ur Me hero.
20V status style.........


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (theoldap1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theoldap1* »_PtownVdub you pill popping animal! Have I told you that ur Me hero.
20V status style.........

Haha ...







... thanks!
*For a little update ...*
I took the boost tubing to a local shop to get all the ends bead rolled. The shop is also TIG welding the MAP sensor bracket and the N75 and Diverter Valve bungs to the tubing as well. I am also still waiting on a parts order for some miscellaneous clamps, bolts, etc. Once I get the tubing back from the shop, the car should be ready to run.
I can't wait ...


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (DubGray1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubGray1.8T* »_ One of the best mods I have ever done!!

Awesome, I can't wait until I source a set of the MK4 aluminum rear calipers and get them installed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bhwakeboarder (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_
Awesome, I can't wait until I source a set of the MK4 aluminum rear calipers and get them installed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I've got a set off of my MKIV GTI donor car. What else is needed to do this swap and what are the advantages?


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (bhwakeboarder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhwakeboarder* »_
I've got a set off of my MKIV GTI donor car. What else is needed to do this swap and what are the advantages?

 GREAT E-brake and you need ummmm . Oh **** I forgot what lines I used. They were like MK4 cabrio or something. just the hoses.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (DubGray1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubGray1.8T* »_ GREAT E-brake and you need ummmm . Oh **** I forgot what lines I used. They were like MK4 cabrio or something. just the hoses.

I was going to pick up the custom brake lines from ECS Tuning. They have the banjo fitting so they will work with the MK4 rear calipers.
Link to ECS Tuning brake lines
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by PtownVdub at 7:45 AM 2-23-2008_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

germanautoparts.com has them for $60


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_germanautoparts.com has them for $60

Good to know ... I didn't even think to check if they had them. Awesome!


----------



## Dubluva (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Just wanted some information on how you thinned out your 1.8t wiring harness. I'm swapping a 1.8t from an A4 into my 88 GLi and want to remove anything not being used in the A4 harness, but i'm afraid of removing the wrong thing, or ending up with exponential amounts of MIL codes. Any advice would help.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Dubluva)*

your best bet is to put it all in and getting it running then start the trimming. cut so there is still enough wire on the connector to resolder if needed and tape the cut wires into the harness.


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (Dubluva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubluva* »_Just wanted some information on how you thinned out your 1.8t wiring harness. I'm swapping a 1.8t from an A4 into my 88 GLi and want to remove anything not being used in the A4 harness, but i'm afraid of removing the wrong thing, or ending up with exponential amounts of MIL codes. Any advice would help.

Just get the corisponding bentley manual, and sit down and hash it out


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (FlyGLI89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlyGLI89* »_
Just get the corisponding bentley manual, and sit down and hash it out 

Yeah I just sat down and cut out everything that wasnt in powertrain...minus a few things


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Dubluva)*

I did a combination of thinning out the wiring harness before it went into the car by removing things that I absolutely knew I had no need for (i.e. comfort controls, air bags, ABS, etc). But then there were other things that I left in the harness and then removed once the harness was in the car and I was able to identify the wiring and the fact that I had no need for it.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

I picked up the intercooler piping and installed it this weekend. I had the Diverter Valve port, N75 Valve port, and MAP sensor housing TIG welded onto my aluminum tubing. I still need to get the ends of the tubing bead rolled but I thought the welding turned out very well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Here are a few pictures of how the car currently sits ...
















I have a parts order that should be arriving tomorrow which has everything that I need to get the car off of the jack stands and back on the ground. I am also currently in the process of finishing up my air filter setup as well.
I started the car up and it ran but it didn't really want to idle and the car was running really rough and very rich. I currently don't have a VAG-COM so I have no way of finding out what is going on or performing a throttle body alignment but I am hoping to get a VAG-COM very soon.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Everything under the hood is now done!








I finished putting together the air cleaner setup last night as well as making the final adjustments to the intercooler piping. I am very happy with the way that things turned out.
































I still have a few minor things to bolt back on the car before it is 100% back together but for the most part the car is ready to go. My VAG-COM cable arrives in the mail this afternoon. Tonight, I am going to perform a throttle body adaption as well as verify that I don't have any unexpected DTCs. If all goes well, I might be able to take the car on its first spin as a 1.8T MK2. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

This is the most exciting time for the swap. The first drive is glorious. Take it all in, enjoy it. I guarantee you'll NEVER forget that drive.
Good luck with DTC's and such http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Veedubgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubgti* »_This is the most exciting time for the swap. The first drive is glorious. Take it all in, enjoy it. I guarantee you'll NEVER forget that drive.
Good luck with DTC's and such http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yup, after that it is all downhill







Now I just want faster.


----------



## khkhm3 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: (GLImax)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ILUSV (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (khkhm3)*

Amazing job Ben... congrats on getting all this work done on your own http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (ILUSV)*

awesome congrats man.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (DubGray1.8T)*

Looking great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*

Congradulations Ben. Thats awsome. Update soon on how it drives. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Then like everyone else, youll want a power upgrade and then another, then another. Hahahaha IT NEVER STOPS!!!!!

Congrats


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (FlyGLI89)*

It looks great Ben. Excellent job!
Very nice duckt work.


----------



## GTI_Rennfahrer (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Ben, Nice Work!















Complete!








If you are going to take er' for a spin, and run some codes this weekend, let me know, wouldn't mind helping out, or watching the first spin take place!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI’00’* »_It looks great Ben. Excellent job!
Very nice duckt work.

Haha ...







Thanks!


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Thanks for all the compliments, everyone! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I did start the car up last week but I couldn't get the 1.8T to run properly even with the help of the VAG-COM to diagnosis the car. I wasn't getting any DTCs that indicated that there was an issue with any of the engine sensors or anything like that. I performed a throttle body adaption and that didn't do anything. The car just didn't want to idle and was running super rich. I was starting to get frustrated since I really want to get the car up and running. Over the weekend, I did more investigation into the problem and uncovered this ...
















The intake manifold was not sealing up against the head on at least 2 if not all 4 of the cylinders. While taking off the intake manifold, I found out that at least 4 of the bolts holding the manifold to the head were bent.























I also took a straight edge to the sealing surface on the intake manifold and was able to see that the manifold was not flat.























As far as I can tell this was all the result of the intake manifold having sustained damage from the front.
















The head is still nice and flat and did not get damaged. I cleaned the throttle body since I had it off. I purchased a new intake manifold gasket, throttle body gasket, and bolts. Now the hunt is on to find a new manifold.
This is how the car currently sits:


















_Modified by PtownVdub at 10:02 AM 3-4-2008_


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

You can probably get that manifold flycut by a machine shop, and it would be cheaper than buying a new one.


----------



## GTI_Rennfahrer (Oct 2, 2006)

i'm thinking you also want one that doesn't have a big scratch in the side of it.... good luck finding one.... i'm sure someone out there has one, performance or stock...


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GTI_Rennfahrer)*

I just picked up an intake manifold locally so I have some work to do tonight ...







... maybe with any luck I can get everything put back together and see if the car will run properly.
I had thought about getting my original intake manifold fixed by a machine shop but like GTI_Rennfahrer said, I really was looking for any excuse possible to get rid of the nasty gash in the front of the manifold.
Wish me luck ...


----------



## DJNacka (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

sick build! 
very thourough updates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (DJNacka)*

A little update ...
*The car runs and drives!!!







*
I installed the intake manifold and put everything else back together last night. After double and triple checking that everything under the hood was properly secured and in place, I performed a throttle body adaption as well as cleared all DTCs that were stored. 
The car fired up instantly and idled perfectly. So far I have put about 10 miles on the car. The thing is a total blast to drive and is just awesome. I can't stop grinning from ear to ear. I do still have a few things that need to be put back on but for the most part it is good to go.
Now all I want to do is just drive ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DJNacka (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

WOOOHOOO!!


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (DJNacka)*

**** YEAH!!!!

Congrats Ben







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI_Rennfahrer (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Amazing work Ben, finally out driving around on the roads! Must feel awesome to work on something forever and finally get it running/driving!
I definitely would like a ride this weekend if you aren't too busy, can't wait to see/feel the power!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speedsteve (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (GTI_Rennfahrer)*

so far so good awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PtownVdub* »_A little update ...
*The car runs and drives!!!







*
I installed the intake manifold and put everything else back together last night. After double and triple checking that everything under the hood was properly secured and in place, I performed a throttle body adaption as well as cleared all DTCs that were stored. 
The car fired up instantly and idled perfectly. So far I have put about 10 miles on the car. The thing is a total blast to drive and is just awesome. *I can't stop grinning from ear to ear.* I do still have a few things that need to be put back on but for the most part it is good to go.
Now all I want to do is just drive ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I know that feeling! It's just great to have something you are "creating" done and ready to drive! eheheheh
I want this sticker!!


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (GTI_Rennfahrer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI_Rennfahrer* »_ Must feel awesome to work on something forever and finally get it running/driving!


I know in my experience it's a great feeling.








Congrats on getting this on the road. Enjoy it as much as you can until you get "used" to it. There's a fix for that too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

Congrats Man..I have been watching for a while. Very happy for you!
Sick build! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (A2brb)*

Good Job Man Love it cant wait to feel that feeling


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (HidRo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HidRo* »_I want this sticker!!

Haha ... That sticker was made for me by Dave at Meister Guage Faces. He is also on the vortex and his screen name is MEISTER. He also made me some stickers that say, "Nasty Habit" and have the VW emblem in the center but I haven't figured out where to put them yet.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

*Thanks again for all the comments! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif*
I have been meaning to update this thread since the car has been up an running for a few days now but I haven't had a chance until just now...
The car has been running great and I haven't had a single problem with the swap. So far I have put over 250 miles on the car. Everything works like it should and the car is an absolute blast to drive. The thing that I like most about the car is that you can drive it as if it were any other normal car or you can put your foot in it and the thing just comes alive.
The car ran on the stock program for a day and a half. Then I had to take it in so I could switch the programs around on the ECU. Now it is running on APR's 91 octane program.







I also ran the car through DEQ and it passed with flying colors.
I have a few more little things that I would like to do to the car down the road. I would like to add a boost gauge, convert the dash lights to red and blue, replace the broken grill, and get a better set of headlights. It could also use a good detail since sections of the paint are starting to show their age. But for now I think the car is nearly perfect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Here are a few pictures that I took this weekend since the weather was so nice:


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Nicely done man. We should get together during SB and have a little mk2 1.8t photoshoot


----------



## GTI_Rennfahrer (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_Nicely done man. We should get together during SB and have a little mk2 1.8t photoshoot









I would show up, I'll take pictures, I have a DSLR....


----------



## 5speedsteve (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (GTI_Rennfahrer)*


----------



## theoldap1 (Dec 25, 2006)

Beautifully done!


----------



## macosxuser (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

LOL, after working on my MKIV for awhile, non of that scares me. I want to do a 1.8t swap into the '84 jetta that my buddy just gave me. Yeah, you can hope I die, I don't care....


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Congrats Ben!!!











































Looks great, you should swing by some time if you're downtown, I'd love to check it out in person.
Ethan.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (evil-e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evil-e* »_Looks great, you should swing by some time if you're downtown, I'd love to check it out in person.

Next time I am in the area, I will definitely stop by so you can take a look at the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I took the car for a short trip over the weekend and it was a lot of fun. My only complaint is that I wish I had put a diesel 5th gear in while the transmission was out because the RPMs are really high at highway speeds. The car now has over 500 miles on it. I also have been working on a few cosmetic changes as well as just a good thorough detailing of the car. I found a grill in better condition that I put on the car and replaced the lower trim piece so it is now black instead of red. I also ran a clay bar over the entire car and then waxed it.
Here are a few pictures of the car with the new grill and a fresh coat of wax.


----------



## GTI_Rennfahrer (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*


























































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
nuff said....


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (GTI_Rennfahrer)*

Hey are you going to be at the waterland show in september i would love to check this car out


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Snowboy85vwlove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowboy85vwlove* »_Hey are you going to be at the waterland show in september i would love to check this car out

I am definitely going to do my best to be there. I went the last two years and had a blast but never entered any of my cars in the show. This year I would like to enter the MK2 at Pacific Waterland especially since Waterwagens isn't happening. Hope to see you there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bojje (Jul 31, 2007)

I guess you're running the stock k03? Happy with the power?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Bojje)*

Correct. I am currently running the stock K03 Sport and the thing has more than enough power. In addition to the K03 Sport, I am also running the APR 91 octane program which makes it run even stronger than it did on the stock programming.


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Ben, 
Thanks for bringing it by! Looks great man, congrats on a job well done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ethan.


----------



## Bojje (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

You should be putting out somewhere around 180-190 whp








I'm swapping AUM in my Mk2 and it has the k03 (not s). I don't know what to do. k03s, k04-001, k04-02x (need manifold etc) and if I go that route I'd be better off with an gt28rs kit (not much more expensive).
Are you doing any engine more mods and if so - what? I'm like dying to know how fast an Mk2 is with software and k03s


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Bojje)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bojje* »_You should be putting out somewhere around 180-190 whp








I'm swapping AUM in my Mk2 and it has the k03 (not s). I don't know what to do. k03s, k04-001, k04-02x (need manifold etc) and if I go that route I'd be better off with an gt28rs kit (not much more expensive).
Are you doing any engine more mods and if so - what? I'm like dying to know how fast an Mk2 is with software and k03s









I'm running revo stage II on mine. Pretty damn quick for my first "fast" car. I would say it depends on your driving style and use. If you are not used to 230whp in a light car, I would say take it slow with the mods. Then again, as I grow used to cars I also have the urge to want to make them go faster and faster. I will do a BT swap after the stock turbo blows or I get really bored. For the mean time, a chipped mk2 1.8t is still pretty fun. Put it this way, traction will become more of a problem than power if anything.


----------



## Bojje (Jul 31, 2007)

Just re read the thread and I noticed that you first wanted to go with the mk2 fuse box and later on you went with the mk4. I currently don't have the mk4 fuse box so I was wondering if it's possible to get the mk2 fuse box running with the rest of the mk4 harness.


----------



## cerksies (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

I just printed this entire thread to a PDF since I'll be starting a swap very similar to this in September. Huge props to the OP for a very informative thread and a super clean swap!


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Bojje)*

The car definitely has plenty of power as it currently sits. In the future, I would like to do a few things to get some more power out of it but traction will be my biggest problem so I don't think I am going to try for anything crazy but you never know ...









_Quote, originally posted by *Bojje* »_Just re read the thread and I noticed that you first wanted to go with the mk2 fuse box and later on you went with the mk4. I currently don't have the mk4 fuse box so I was wondering if it's possible to get the mk2 fuse box running with the rest of the mk4 harness.

The reason I ended up switching from the MK2 fusebox to the MK4 fusebox was because the MK2 fusebox had less fuses for the engine management than the MK4 fusebox. It was easier to move all of the wiring for the headlights, taillights, interior lights, gauges, etc to the MK4 fusebox than to try and figure out how to integrate the MK4 wiring into the MK2 fusebox. The MK4 fusebox has more fuses than the MK2 fusebox so I had more options when with which fuses I wanted to use. I do think you could use the MK2 fusebox but it will just take some investigation.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (cerksies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cerksies* »_I just printed this entire thread to a PDF since I'll be starting a swap very similar to this in September. Huge props to the OP for a very informative thread and a super clean swap!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good luck with the swap. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

Hey Ben, I should be swapping wheels tomorrow. If you want to meet up this weekend for pics with my beater lmk.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (GTI_Rennfahrer)*

Sweet man! Congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbalicious (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (GTI_Rennfahrer)*

you'll be bringing this to the OSGTG??? 
nice work man very clean install


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (carbalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbalicious* »_you'll be bringing this to the OSGTG??? 
nice work man very clean install 

Thanks man! I will definitely be bringing this to OSGTG. I can't wait. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thenick (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

Congrats on the great looking swap.
I'll be using this thread as a reference and expect alot of questions in PM's from me!


----------



## hondaguy!! (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

sick thread


----------



## gtiboy73 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

hey i have a full rear disc conversion i'll sell you. Have the brake lines, rotors, everything. email me if you're interested: [email protected] (SE PDX)


----------



## gtiboy73 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

I have a rear disc setup I will sell you cheap if you still want it. Im in se portland


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (gtiboy73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiboy73* »_I have a rear disc setup I will sell you cheap if you still want it. Im in se portland

Thanks for the offer but I don't need them any more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dedgsus (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

Hmmm, I could probably use it though


----------



## dubdubberson (May 31, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (dedgsus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dedgsus* »_Hmmm, I could probably use it though









fo da rabbit?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (hondaguy!!)*

*I thought this thread could use a little update ...*
Over the course of the last month, the car started to develop an exhaust rattle. I didn't think much of it since it was very intermittent and not very noticeable. I also started to notice that the car didn't seem to have as much power as it had in the past; I wrote this off as well because I figured that I was just getting used to driving the car.
Then about 2 weeks ago, I was driving the car home from and really noticed that it didn't have nearly the power that I was used to and the turbo seemed to be less audible. Over the next couple of days the car continued to get slower and the turbo seemed to spool less and less. Other than that though the car ran perfect. I decided to log block 115 to compare the actual boost to the spec boost and the result were very worrisome.
This is what the boost curve looked like when the car was running very well:








And this is how it looked now:








The engine wasn't even making much more than 2 psi of boost.







I figured that either I had a really bad boost leak or the turbo was going out or the wastegate was messed up. In the end, all these things checked out to be working properly. Instead, the catalytic converter was the cause of my problems ...
































The catalytic converter was so plugged up that the exhaust couldn't move fast enough past the turbo to get it to spool. I have a new setup on order that should be arriving today. I also decided to step up to a full 2.5" exhaust setup while I am at it since my previous setup was only 2.25" from the catalytic converter back.


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

my 3" high flow cat flows like a raped ape Ben. I would strongly reccomend getting a high flow cat. What have your intake temps been at?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (GLImax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLImax* »_I would strongly reccomend getting a high flow cat. What have your intake temps been at?

That was a 2.5" high flow catalytic converter. The thing worked great for a while but it took some serious abuse early on because of the original intake manifold which was warped an not sealing. This caused the car to run rich which sent lots of unburnt fuel into the exhaust. This caused the catalytic converter to reach extreme temperatures causing it to melt and brake apart. Then the material got packed into the back of the catalytic converter restricting the exhaust gases so much that the turbo couldn't even hardly spool anymore. The new 2.5" exhaust system that I ordered should solve this problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## z90jetta (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

how much did ya pay for the engine? salvage yard right?


----------



## z90jetta (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

how much did ya pay for the engine? salvage yard right?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (z90jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *z90jetta* »_how much did ya pay for the engine? salvage yard right?

The engine came from a local guy who works at one of the Volkswagen dealerships. He was planning on swapping it into his GTI but ended up selling the car instead. I found the engine listed on craigslist and went and looked at it. After some talking and learning that the engine came out of a 2004 Jetta with 15,000 miles, the guy agreed to deliver the engine plus two boxes of extra parts. The parts included wiring harnesses, G60 pedal assembly and cable shifter, plus a bunch of other stuff. He also gave me a brand new power steering pump and a case of Castrol 5w-40 full synthetic ... this all cost me $750.


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

very nice build. i am really impressed with your craftsmanship. i know how frustrating building these get since i just finished for the second time a 1.8t with the 02m 6 speed in a 91 cabby. we blew the motor the first time within the first month of finishing the first build (hal sensor mistake). now we are running all forged internals and a gt3076r lots of fun.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (silvervwbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvervwbeetle* »_very nice build. i am really impressed with your craftsmanship. i know how frustrating building these get since i just finished for the second time a 1.8t with the 02m 6 speed in a 91 cabby.
 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thank you. This was my first swap and I am very proud with the way it turned out. Although, there were times were I doubted my ability to be able to carry out the project.

_Quote, originally posted by *silvervwbeetle* »_we blew the motor the first time within the first month of finishing the first build (hal sensor mistake). now we are running all forged internals and a gt3076r lots of fun.








Glad to hear it is all back together. The forged internals should make a world of difference.


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

bump to view. thanks


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (vee_dubb_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vee_dubb_gti* »_bump to view. thanks


----------



## adamea1635 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: My daily driver is getting a boost! (PtownVdub)*

Great job.. I really enjoyed the thread..


----------



## S3-4ttro (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Great job !!! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (C2 Porcelain Vr)*

After doing some research, I found a local shop to bead roll my boost tubing. Russ at Racetech is a great guy and he did an excellent job.
















I shouldn't have to worry about the boost tubing slipping out of the silicone couplers anymore. It is also time to crank up the boost a bit and see how the car performs. I am debating about upgrading the injectors, fuel pressure regulator, and software sometime this summer to try and get as much power out of the K03 sport as I can but we will see.
Here are a few recent pictures of the car in its current state:
























The next thing I am going to work on is really detailing the car and dialing in the ride height a bit so it looks nice for a few upcoming shows. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## One8Estate (Apr 6, 2009)

opcorn: that was the best 1.8t swap in a mk2 ive read so far in my months of searching and reading. ive saved the whole thing for reference, you did a great job man :thumbup: is it allright if i pm you many times with questions? lol :laugh:eace:


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## rs_t (Jun 8, 2003)

Wow! Small bumper 1.8T ftw!! Love it


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

I will be using this as my swap guide. Great job! I love the intercooler placement because of the small bumpers. I don't see that nearly as much as I would like.


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

rs_t said:


> Wow! Small bumper 1.8T ftw!! Love it





ShaggysGTI said:


> I will be using this as my swap guide. Great job! I love the intercooler placement because of the small bumpers. I don't see that nearly as much as I would like.


Thanks for the compliments. I drove the car to and from WaterWerks this past weekend and it ran flawlessly. I put over 300 miles on the car in two days and enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## notldubber (May 3, 2008)

Is there a benefit of wiring your 20v swap the way you did?


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

notldubber said:


> Is there a benefit of wiring your 20v swap the way you did?


I don't think there are any particular benefits other than I was able to leave my main body wiring harness in place rather than rewiring the entire car with a CE2 wiring harness. I didn't have access to a CE2 wiring harness when I wired the car so that was my motivation for taking the route that I went.


----------



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

Just read through your entire thread. Outstanding work, probably one of the better and cleaner ones I've seen :thumbup:


----------



## kmk4 (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice work


----------

